# Schwinn Serial Number Reference



## Dave Stromberger

1948-1951

1952-1969

1970-1982


----------



## Dave Stromberger

If someone wants to add information for serial number prior to 1948, please post that here.

Please don't reply with discussion beyond that.. I want to keep this thread strictly related to serial number ID.

Thanks,
DS


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

1946 series Hxxxxx Ixxxxx Jxxxxx  A0xxxx (small type face) Bxxxxx 
Cxxxxx (low number)

 Cxxxxx is probably a cusp number between 46 and 47. More on the 47 side.  



1947 series Cxxxxx/Dxxxxx

1948  series Dxxxxx ect...

Identifying features:

Skinny drop outs (1946)
Razor edge fenders
Shortie rear fender(early 1946 rare)
light cover has deep rear screw hole       
Raised or de bossed style AS clamp(rare)
Non scripted light lens
Tapered pencil kick stand
Canti frames have more of a hump to the top tube. (Early)
Straight bars ie "fat bars"  have same dia bottom tubing. (This feature also was found on later years and is not solely indicative of a 1946)
Rack clamp is a one piece flat band aid shaped plate.
Rear top stay fender bracket is sometimes tubular on early frames. (I've only seen this on dx models). My 46 rear fender stay mount is taller and more boxy then late 40s 50s style.  
Early 46 tanks have been seen with tapped brackets ie left over snap style prewar tanks.  
Big outtie delta horn button and tank hole (prewar size). 
Chain guard front frame mount tab is thinner with bigger hole. 
Grips will be oval with one tail coming off N without double back crossover(late prewar style)
Rear chevron will be shorter on 46. 
Drop center rims or sometimes Lobdell flat profile rims. 
1946 bikes have been found with 1941 stamped dogleg cranks
skinny truss rods.
Springer pivot bolt rumored to be chrome on early 46? 
Pivot clip was prewar style half clip.(early)
Springer fenders sported diamond and tombstone reinforcement tabs
Granted stuff got replaced or got carried over ie pencil stand. 
Note; (A) serial started again in 51 but in regular larger print.
What I have gathered doing research and asking experts is that the I J and K serials would have been left over prewar BB shells and or frames that had already been stamped prior.  A being the first true postwar serial.  Hope this helps. Pm me if you have any further questions or would like to add something to the list.  Thank you


----------



## Aerostrut

I have a post war I frame.  Here's a pic.  Gary


----------



## truknamedsue

are tandems also on the list?


----------



## GTs58

truknamedsue said:


> are tandems also on the list?




Yes and no. The first year that I see any recordings for the Tandem is 1949...... 01/19 ------------------ T001000 ----- T001217 -(TDM) 
The Tandem's SN always started with the T00 during the years the T&C was available and the number was stamped on the rear bottom bracket. I believe after the T&C was discontinued the numbers went to the standard SN recordings and were then stamped on the left rear dropout, and this was sometime in the early 60's. The last entry for the Tandems that I can see was 07/24/1950 ------------------ T002663 ----- T003035 -(TDM)


----------



## truknamedsue

thank you sir. mine is a 1965. awesome list


----------



## Metacortex

I believe the original source for the Schwinn serial number information listed in the OP is here:

Schwinn Date Codes

From there it links to these pages:

ID FACTS
1948 through 1952
1952 through 1969
1970 through 1982

Note on the original pages where it states "Copy and print this info at will, it`s FREE. 
BUT If You Steal The HTML And Post It On A Web Page In ANY Format, It Is Illegal" 

In that case it appears that the info in the OP's links was reposted without authorization or credit. 

I would only trust the information from the original source, as copies (especially unauthorized ones) can introduce errors. For example the ORIGINAL 1970 through 1982 page it states: "NUMBERS ARE NOW LOCATED ON THE LOWER LEFT OF THE HEADTUBE (By The *Schwinn* Badge On The *Front* OF The Frame)", whereas on the COPIED 1970 through 1982 page it states "Serial #'s are now on the lower left of the headtube, by the *Schinn* badge on *fromt* of the frame".


----------



## Intense One

Wierd!  Must have been copied by a third world person.........haha


----------



## scooter_trasher

this one will let you hotlink
http://re-cycle.com/History/Schwinn/SwnB_Serial.aspx
http://www.angelfire.com/rant/allday101/SchwinnCodes1.html


----------



## scooter_trasher

Metacortex said:


> [I would only trust the information from the original source, as copies (especially unauthorized ones) can introduce errors. For example the ORIGINAL 1970 through 1982 page it states: "NUMBERS ARE NOW LOCATED ON THE LOWER LEFT OF THE HEADTUBE (By The *Schwinn* Badge On The *Front* OF The Frame)", whereas on the COPIED 1970 through 1982 page it states "Serial #'s are now on the lower left of the headtube, by the *Schinn* badge on *fromt* of the frame".




Or in the case of my 75 Typhoon where everyone is wrong, it is stamped upside down and backwards at the top of the headtube, must have been hung on the line wrong and stamped as hung, because no one stops a production line and keeps their job, unless maybe it's  ripping someones arm off.


----------



## GTs58

scooter_trasher said:


> Or in the case of my 75 Typhoon where everyone is wrong, it is stamped upside down at the top of the headtube, must have been hung on the line wrong and stamped as hung, because no one stops a production line and keeps their job, unless maybe it's  ripping someones arm off.




Schwinn head tubes were fabricated from a flat piece of stock when the fillet brazed frames were no longer and EF came into play. That piece of flat steel for the head tube went thru many stampings, then rolled and then welded together. Here's the deal on the upside down SN. The serial numbers were stamped by an automatic stamping machine and the head tube was put in the machine upside down. I've seen a few of these along with a double stamping of the SN. One on the left top upside down and then a different SN stamping on the right bottom in the correct spot. Schwinn quit stamping the SN's when the frame was built, if in fact that was the process, when they quit stamping the numbers by hand. All auto stamped SN's were stamped on the component prior to any welding, building of the frame etc.


----------



## troywest

I need some help on a serial number.  The bike has a head badge that says Shwinn Chicago.  It is a Cruiser 5.  The serial number is BV 10052.  I can not locate BV serial numbers and for all purposes the lists stop at 1982.  If it was past 1982, I thought Chicago was out of business.  Any help or direction would be great.


----------



## GTs58

troywest said:


> I need some help on a serial number.  The bike has a head badge that says Shwinn Chicago.  It is a Cruiser 5.  The serial number is BV 10052.  I can not locate BV serial numbers and for all purposes the lists stop at 1982.  If it was past 1982, I thought Chicago was out of business.  Any help or direction would be great.




Check the headbadge stamping next to the I for the Julian date, which was when the bike was built. BV serial indicates the serial number was stamped February 1984. More than likely a Murray built Schwinn.


----------



## 1973rx3

Hello Dave a prewar Schwinn Cycle truck with serial number I38618, when do you believe it was built?  Thanks for your help


----------



## rustystone2112

1973rx3 said:


> Hello Dave a prewar Schwinn Cycle truck with serial number I38618, when do you believe it was built?  Thanks for your help



My prewar cycle truck serial # is also an I  series  with mostly black out parts, i'm still trying to find out what year it is


----------



## Balloontyre

Schwinn serial numbers 1928 to 1942


----------



## Tikibar

Balloontyre said:


> Schwinn serial numbers 1928 to 1942




Thanks for the prewar serials! where are these are sourced from?


----------



## Freqman1

I'm


Balloontyre said:


> Schwinn serial numbers 1928 to 1942
> 
> View attachment 280428




I wouldn't take this list as the gospel. My B10E has a serial of 15778 and the '40 BFG I just bought has a serial of E95177 and the original Morrow dated hub puts it at 4th Qtr 1940. The bike may have been sold as a '41 model though? V/r Shawn


----------



## CrazyDave

Not sure how far back this goes, but this looks like a good place to insert this. Very easy. Type in your #'s and presto, a date. 
http://schwinncruisers.com/serial-number.html


----------



## Freqman1

CrazyDave said:


> Not sure how far back this goes, but this looks like a good place to insert this. Very easy. Type in your #'s and presto, a date.
> http://schwinncruisers.com/serial-number.html




I believe that one only goes back to '48. V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Freqman1 said:


> I'm
> 
> 
> I wouldn't take this list as the gospel. My B10E has a serial of 15778 and the '40 BFG I just bought has a serial of E95177 and the original Morrow dated hub puts it at 4th Qtr 1940. The bike may have been sold as a '41 model though? V/r Shawn



Agree. ... I believe 41 started with G 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## HENRY FLYNRC@PEOPLEPC.COM

HELP HELP  I AM NOT WORRIED BUT MY PHANTOM SEEMS TO HAVE DUELING SERIAL NUMBERS FOR DIFFERENT YEARS...IT IS .......B32035......WHICH WAS USED 2 OF 52......AND 1/18 OF 57....WHICH IS CORRECT?.....BY THE BY IT IS A BEAUTIFUL EXAMPLE WHICH EVER YEAR.....P.S. IT IS KEPT IN MY OFFICE LIBRARY FOR ME TO PONDER......I HAVE RIDDEN IT A FEW TIMES WONDERING ABOUT ITS BIRTH IN CHICAGO....SIGNED HENRY OF HENDERSON


----------



## GTs58

HENRY FLYNRC@PEOPLEPC.COM said:


> Help Help I am not worried but my Phantom seems to have dueling serial numbers for different years...It is ......B3205.....which was used 2 of 52.....and 1/18 of 57....Which is correct?....By the by it is a beautiful example which ever year....P.S. It is kept in my office library for me to ponder......I have ridden it a few times wondering about its birth in Chicago...Signed Henry of Henderson




*Same quote with caps lock OFF! Much easier on the eyes and to read.*



*...Schwinn Duplicating Serial Numbers...
*​Seems your Phantom's serial number was used for three different years, not just two.
2-12 to 2-19-1952
10-1-1953
1-18-1957

Many don't even notice this mishap and usually stop looking for a log date of their serial number once they come across it in the earliest year. Once you find out your number has been repeated then it's a matter of identifying special little changes Schwinn made from year to year on the particular bike. Since yours was recorded in 53 and 52, you'll have some work figuring it out if it's not a 57. Opal paint came about in 54 so if it's an Opal main color and you have the 1955 and later springer bolt location, chances are it's a 57 model. I'm not aware of any Phantom changes between the 52 and 53 models so there is were the guessing begins.




.


----------



## Mighty T

rustystone2112 said:


> My prewar cycle truck serial # is also an I  series  with mostly black out parts, i'm still trying to find out what year it is
> 
> View attachment 279383
> 
> View attachment 279384



I also have a prewar Cycle Truck serial # I34668, but the parts are not blacked out like yours. Also, only the front rim is a drop center.


----------



## mbstude

K 7452. Bike is a Continental and appears to be completely original. Has an SA hub stamped 9 / 47.

I'm having a tough time verifying what year it is. Thanks!


----------



## mbstude

Nobody has anything to say about it? 

The bike also has a tapered kickstand.


----------



## island schwinn

mbstude said:


> Nobody has anything to say about it?
> 
> The bike also has a tapered kickstand.



The I serial was late prewar/early postwar.your bike is most likely a 46 with the tapered stand.my 46 also starts with an I serial.


----------



## GTs58

Okay, only four numbers preceeded by a letter. I'm really not sure if Schwinn used a different SN coding with their pre and early post war CroMo lightweights like they did with some of the later models like the Superior, SS's and SST's. I for the month, (since the omission I & O came about later on), and 7 for 1947 with the 452nd frame built.

* Note: This scheme is for all Chicago built non-Paramount models excluding 1962-1963 Superiors, 1964-1969 Super Sports and 1968 S/S Tourers (whose Serial Numbers are located on the left rear axle hanger and consist of a single letter code for the month [again, skip "I" and "O"], the last digit of the year and a 3-digit sequential build number -- e.g. 'K6018' is the 18th frame built in October of 1966).*


----------



## CrazyDave

Looked to me like a light stamped 3 in front of the numbers, but i could be wrong.


----------



## wf_teaff

Here is the serial number on my bicycle built for two has no letter in front of it. What do you make of that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BASHER76

I just picked up a Schwinn ACE and the serial number is B76994. What year is it? what did it look like originally? The bike has had the cranks and chainguard and seat replaced. The bike has a springer with a 7 inch long steer tube.


----------



## Balloontyre

Dave Stromberger said:


> Please don't reply with discussion beyond that.. I want to keep this thread strictly related to serial number ID.
> 
> Thanks,
> DS


----------



## WES PINCHOT

Balloontyre said:


> Schwinn serial numbers 1928 to 1942
> 
> View attachment 280428




THIS INFO WAS COPYRIGHTED IN 2001, AND IT MAY BE ILLEGAL TO POST IT.
THAT IS WHY I NEVER POSTED IT.


----------



## Arkansasdave307

Hoping you guys on here could help me out. I just picked this up while on a road trip through Idaho. The serial number comes back as a 1952 but some of the details don't match The catalog of that time(Dropouts, headlight, fenders, original paint color & tank) To me it looks more like a 1940 Ladies De Luxe with a tank added. According to the sheet above it looks like the serial number could be '40. Let me know what you think.

Thanks,


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Arkansasdave307 said:


> Hoping you guys on here could help me out. I just picked this up while on a road trip through Idaho. The serial number comes back as a 1952 but some of the details don't match The catalog of that time(Dropouts, headlight, fenders, original paint color & tank) To me it looks more like a 1940 Ladies De Luxe with a tank added. According to the sheet above it looks like the serial number could be '40. Let me know what you think.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> View attachment 322704
> 
> View attachment 322705
> 
> View attachment 322706
> 
> View attachment 322707
> 
> View attachment 322708
> 
> View attachment 322709
> 
> View attachment 322710



It's a 1940...the original color is cobalt blue. The tank is original to that bike

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Arkansasdave307

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> It's a 1940...the original color is cobalt blue. The tank is original to that bike
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




Awesome! Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Aerostrut

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> It's a 1940...the original color is cobalt blue. The tank is original to that bike
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




I think that color is called Indigo blue.  Gary


----------



## mbstude

I picked up another late 40's Continental.. Identical to the blue '47 I posted about above, but this one is maroon and much rougher. Serial number is D19290. Rear hub isn't dated. 

I'm guessing '46? Thanks.


----------



## WES PINCHOT

Balloontyre said:


> Schwinn serial numbers 1928 to 1942
> 
> View attachment 280428



THIS IS A RETYPE OF INFORMATION ON SERIAL NUMBERS PUBLISHED BY THREE SCHWINN COLLECTORS THAT WAS COPYRIGHTED IN 2001!   WHEN, I OBTAINED THE COPYRIGHTED INFORMATION, IT WAS WITH THE UNDERSTANDING THAT IF IT WAS PUBLISHED ON A WEB PAGE IN ANY FORMAT, IT IS ILLEGAL!

NO ONE SEEMS TO KNOW WHEN THE SERIAL NUMBERS WERE ACTUALLY STAMPED ON
THE FRAMES.  THE SERIAL NUMBER COULD HAVE BEEN STAMPED ON ONE DAY AND THEN THE FRAME MAY NOT HAVE BEEN USED UNTIL THE FOLLOWING YEAR.

MANY PARTS WERE LIKE WISE USED IN THE FOLLOWING YEAR TO USE THEM UP.    SOME OF THE OLDER PARTS WERE USED IN SCHWINN MADE RANGERS IN THE YEAR FOLLOWING SCHWINN PRODUCTION.  SIMILARLY BIKES WITH THE CHICAGO CYCLE BADGES OR B F GOODRICH MAY HAVE FOLLOWED SUIT.

SINCE NO ONE I KNOW THAT COULD ANSWER THE QUESTION DEFINITIVELY MAY BE STILL LIVING, IT IS OPEN TO SPECULATION.  SO CARRY ON WITH THOSE THOUGHTS IN MIND.

WES PINCHOT


----------



## Balloontyre

Hey Wes and all other nay sayers (protectors of information really),  I asked repeatedly to have this information removed from the cabe, after all the BS.
Hit the report button, ask for removal.


----------



## Freqman1

I would be curious how that was copyrighted. V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Freqman1 said:


> I would be curious how that was copyrighted. V/r Shawn



No kidding...... and why would you?... kind of a dick move honestly... regardless, it's far from being correct lol 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Balloontyre

Post the correct one then obi


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Balloontyre said:


> Post the correct one then obi



There isn't one.... the pre 35 numbers you posted look like someone played fill in the gaps....look at it.... if I was going to trust a prewar schwinn serial list it would be the one on bicycle chronicles Web site.  Granted that's only 35 and up.. but if your list can't even get those right then I'd be hard pressed to believe the numbers before that!... Things have changed a bit since 2001 when 3 men went into a basement to create this mythical serial guide to only be seen by secret members on a full moon..

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Balloontyre

Ok, well there must be some basis to dismiss the list I posted. From my use of it , it's proven accurate.  How can we improve it?
I dig the mystical thing, right on!


Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> There isn't one.... the pre 35 numbers you posted look like someone played fill in the gaps....look at it.... if I was going to trust a prewar schwinn serial list it would be the one on bicycle chronicles Web site.  Granted that's only 35 and up.. but if your list can't even get those right then I'd be hard pressed to believe the numbers before that!... Things have changed a bit since 2001 when 3 men went into a basement to create this mythical serial guide to only be seen by secret members on a full moon..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## the tinker

Those numbers [posted here on the Cabe ] were from the late John Polizi who  copyrighted probably everything he ever printed. They appeared  in his "Newsletter By John" published July 1 2011.
Shortly before he passed away he examined my 3 thirties Rangers numbers and recorded the other 40's and 30's Schwinn's I own.  He told me he was about to publish  new list that would put to rest any doubt of the pre-war years and the missing early post war numbers. Unfortunately his cancer got the best of him and his notes and conclusions were never published.
It should be noted that these numbers do not stand for Whizzers, cycle trucks,  tandems and most likely the light weights.   Yes some numbers were repeated. Consideration should be given as to where the number is stamped on the frame and     that Schwinn stamped numbers on a frame. Not on a completed  bike .
John would want this to be posted.
I want to add this: John personally told me that Schwinn was never thinking that folks like us would be collecting these bikes and making such a big deal 70 years later as to when a bike was built.
For the life of me I can't remember what years it was  but he told me [I'am going to say leftover 1934] frames were used up before the war. Schwinn didn't waste anything.


----------



## CrazyDave

I like the list,  post war stuff is pretty spot on and the catalogs are useful.  it gives a newbee good guidelines...


----------



## johnboy

Dave Stromberger said:


> 1948-1951
> 
> 1952-1969
> 
> 1970-1982



                 DEAR DAVE; I HAVE BEEN READING THE SCHWINN SERIAL NUMBER REFERENCE WITH MUCH INTEREST AND HOPE YOU CAN CLEAR UP A POINT I AM NOT SURE ABOUT. IN THE BOOK ''CLASSIC SCHWINN BICYCLES'' BY WILLIAM LOVE, IT SAYS ON PAGE 27 THAT THE SERIAL NOS. WERE STAMPED ON THE LEFT REAR DROPOUT FROM APRIL 1952 THROUGH EARLY 1970. WOULDN'T THAT THEN MEAN THAT THE SERIAL NOS. APPEARED ON THE BOTTOM BRACKET FOR JAN. FEB. AND MARCH OF 1952 AND NOT ON THE LEFT REAR DROPOUT UNTIL APRIL 1952 ? IF THIS IS TRUE I HAVEN'T SEEN IT MENTIONED ON ANY SERIAL NUMBER LISTING. I HOPE YOU CAN HELP ME MAKE SENSE OUT OF THIS.        THANK YOU VERY MUCH, '' JOHNBOY''


----------



## the tinker

Jan. 7 1952 the numbers were moved to the left rear fork.


----------



## johnboy

the tinker said:


> Jan. 7 1952 the numbers were moved to the left rear fork.



              THANKS FOR THE INFO. I WILL NOW CONSIDER WILLIAM LOVE'S INFO. ON THIS MATTER TO BE INCORRECT. I HAVE A ''DX'' SERIAL NO. B61166 ON BOTTOM BRACKET AND COULDN'T BE SURE IF IT WAS A 1947 OR IF IT WAS MADE IN MARCH OF 1952., BASED ON MR. LOVE'S INFO. I'M GLAD TO KNOW FOR SURE IT IS A '47---- THANKS AGAIN FOR CLEARING UP THE CONFLICTING INFORMATION.


----------



## GTs58

johnboy said:


> THANKS FOR THE INFO. I WILL NOW CONSIDER WILLIAM LOVE'S INFO. ON THIS MATTER TO BE INCORRECT. I HAVE A ''DX'' SERIAL NO. B61166 ON BOTTOM BRACKET AND COULDN'T BE SURE IF IT WAS A 1947 OR IF IT WAS MADE IN MARCH OF 1952., BASED ON MR. LOVE'S INFO. I'M GLAD TO KNOW FOR SURE IT IS A '47---- THANKS AGAIN FOR CLEARING UP THE CONFLICTING INFORMATION.




I wouldn't be so sure unless you have dated other parts on the bike. Schwinn used some serial numbers in three different years and this is when the numbers were stamped on the rear dropout. The numbers also crossed between the bottom bracket and some dropout numbers. When you come across this situation you need to correctly date the bike using all the parts, paint etc.
Schwinn Serial numbers *do not* tell you when a bike was made. The mechanically stamped numbers were stamped on the BB, dropout or head tube prior to any frame building. I believe that the pre war hand stamped numbers were the only serial numbers that were stamped when the frame was built, so one can only guess when a Schwinn was actually built until 1976 when the actual build date was stamped in the head badge.

My years of research on the 50's and 60's Schwinns have shown that Schwinn started their model year change over around mid November as per the serial number dates, and different models each having a different change over period or date. Using my Corvette 5 Speed Registry as a reference I can also see that the different models were more than likely produced in batches along with verifying the end of the model year production.

If you read the info in post # 3 your SN would possibly be a 1946 number. Maybe start a new thread with some detail pictures and the experts could help in the dating.


----------



## johnboy

GTs58 said:


> I wouldn't be so sure unless you have dated other parts on the bike. Schwinn used some serial numbers in three different years and this is when the numbers were stamped on the rear dropout. The numbers also crossed between the bottom bracket and some dropout numbers. When you come across this situation you need to correctly date the bike using all the parts, paint etc.
> Schwinn Serial numbers *do not* tell you when a bike was made. The mechanically stamped numbers were stamped on the BB, dropout or head tube prior to any frame building. I believe that the pre war hand stamped numbers were the only serial numbers that were stamped when the frame was built, so one can only guess when a Schwinn was actually built until 1976 when the actual build date was stamped in the head badge.
> 
> My years of research on the 50's and 60's Schwinns have shown that Schwinn started their model year change over around mid November as per the serial number dates, and different models each having a different change over period or date. Using my Corvette 5 Speed Registry as a reference I can also see that the different models were more than likely produced in batches along with verifying the end of the model year production.
> 
> If you read the info in post # 3 your SN would possibly be a 1946 number. Maybe start a new thread with some detail pictures and the experts could help in the dating.



                                 THANK YOU FOR YOUR RESPONSE AND EXCELLENT INFO. MY BIKE CAME WITH DROP CENTER WHEELS, SCHWINN FRONT HUB WITH LOCK NUTS (PRE-WAR STYLE ? ) , 7 INCH DOGLEG CRANK, AND THE EARLY STYLE B. F. GOODRICH HEADBADGE, WHICH SEEMS TO HAVE BEEN PHASED OUT AFTER 1949, ACCORDING TO '' SCHWINN BUILT HEAVYWEIGHTS 1946-1964'' BY GEOFF GREENE.  THERE IS NO DATE ON THE CRANK, AND IT DID NOT HAVE A TAPERED KICKSTAND. IT ALSO HAD THE EARLY STYLE''FEATHER CHAINGUARD'' WITH NO FLAT AREA FOR THE MODEL DECAL., AS THE 1952 AND UP VERSIONS DO. IT ALSO CAME WITH THE '' SKINNY'' TRUSS RODS.THE FENDERS WERE MISSING . SADLY, THE ORIGINAL. PAINT WAS GONE. SO IT COULD ALSO BE A 1946 , AS YOU POINTED OUT. I HAVE MADE A NICE RIDER OUT OF IT AND WILL POST A PHOTO WHEN I FIGURE OUT HOW.        AGAIN, LET ME SAY ''THANK YOU'' .


----------



## Freqman1

johnboy said:


> THANKS FOR THE INFO. I WILL NOW CONSIDER WILLIAM LOVE'S INFO. ON THIS MATTER TO BE INCORRECT. I HAVE A ''DX'' SERIAL NO. B61166 ON BOTTOM BRACKET AND COULDN'T BE SURE IF IT WAS A 1947 OR IF IT WAS MADE IN MARCH OF 1952., BASED ON MR. LOVE'S INFO. I'M GLAD TO KNOW FOR SURE IT IS A '47---- THANKS AGAIN FOR CLEARING UP THE CONFLICTING INFORMATION.





On the far left of you computer keyboard you will see a key marked "caps lock". If you press this key after the first letter of a sentence it will then type lower case letters. Typing in all caps is the computer equivalent of screaming at someone. Hope this helps. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikebozo

some write in all caps so that they can read it ,  no reason , to take offense


----------



## johnboy




----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

johnboy said:


> View attachment 354405



47ish....the top number is a police department stamp LPD

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JGK0702

Metacortex said:


> I believe the original source for the Schwinn serial number information listed in the OP is here:
> 
> Schwinn Date Codes
> 
> From there it links to these pages:
> 
> i.d. FACTS
> 1948 through 1952
> 1952 through 1969
> 1970 through 1982
> 
> Note on the original pages where it states "Copy and print this info at will, it`s FREE.
> BUT If You Steal The HTML And Post It On A Web Page In ANY Format, It Is Illegal"
> 
> In that case it appears that the info in the OP's links was reposted without authorization or credit.
> 
> I would only trust the information from the original source, as copies (especially unauthorized ones) can introduce errors. For example the ORIGINAL 1970 through 1982 page it states: "NUMBERS ARE NOW LOCATED ON THE LOWER LEFT OF THE HEADTUBE (By The *Schwinn* Badge On The *Front* OF The Frame)", whereas on the COPIED 1970 through 1982 page it states "Serial #'s are now on the lower left of the headtube, by the *Schinn* badge on *fromt* of the frame".




What if a bike doesn't have those numbers? Where (other than Chicago) were Schwinns made? My bike only has letters. It looks like LB or maybe LR


----------



## Metacortex

Schwinns have been made in a lot of places like Chicago, Japan, Greenville, Taiwan and China. If you want to know where your bike was made post pictures of both the bike, the serial number and the badge.


----------



## pedal_junky

Metacortex said:


> I believe the original source for the Schwinn serial number information listed in the OP is here:
> 
> Schwinn Date Codes
> 
> From there it links to these pages:
> 
> i.d. FACTS
> 1948 through 1952
> 1952 through 1969
> 1970 through 1982
> 
> Note on the original pages where it states "Copy and print this info at will, it`s FREE.
> BUT If You Steal The HTML And Post It On A Web Page In ANY Format, It Is Illegal"
> 
> In that case it appears that the info in the OP's links was reposted without authorization or credit.
> 
> I would only trust the information from the original source, as copies (especially unauthorized ones) can introduce errors. For example the ORIGINAL 1970 through 1982 page it states: "NUMBERS ARE NOW LOCATED ON THE LOWER LEFT OF THE HEADTUBE (By The *Schwinn* Badge On The *Front* OF The Frame)", whereas on the COPIED 1970 through 1982 page it states "Serial #'s are now on the lower left of the headtube, by the *Schinn* badge on *fromt* of the frame".


----------



## GTs58

The original Schwinn Date Code list on Anglefire is sometimes blasted with pop up ads. I've had this BS happen to me many times before. Just clic on the red X in the upper right corner and the site will be there.


----------



## JGK0702

Thanks, Dave. Apparently it's a 1958. Built in Chicago. Now for what Model it is?


----------



## jd56

OK so help is needed here.
I have what I thought was a 1955-57 CycleTruck but, the serial just doesn't jive with a 6 digit number breakdown. 

Serial is M358399.

Anglefire  indicates up to 1958 the suffix number digits were up to 5 with a letter prefix.
Then in 58 the letter prefix was the month then the first number of the 6 digits was the year denotation.

Clearly I'm lost with this decipher....





The project ....








Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56

jd56 said:


> OK so help is needed here.
> I have what I thought was a 1955-57 CycleTruck but, the serial just doesn't jive with a 6 digit number breakdown.
> 
> Serial is M358399.
> 
> Anglefire  indicates up to 1958 the suffix number digits were up to 5 with a letter prefix.
> Then in 58 the letter prefix was the month then the first number of the 6 digits was the year denotation.
> 
> Clearly I'm lost with this decipher....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The project ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk



Was just learned that this is a 12/1963.
Thought and hoped it was older.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58

Yep, an early 1964 model in Flambo Red.


----------



## None

Hey guys! Can you guys please help me date my Schwinn Madison? Serial: sc639846
Thank you!













ALSO... If I'm in the wrong thread, please advise on where to post. Thanks!


----------



## Freqman1

Might post in the Schwinn lightweight thread as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## None

Freqman1 said:


> Might post in the Schwinn lightweight thread as well. V/r Shawn




Thanks! Will do.


----------



## dzevely

Hi Dave
Just bought a schwinn DXE and was told its a 1946. wondering if you know what I should look for to verify its a 46? Serial # B10007
From what Ive learned about Schwinns of this year, it may be a 1946. I added photos. What do you think?
Thanks a lot
Dave Zevely
Morro Bay CA

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Here are some photos


----------



## Djshakes

Pull the prewar serial numbers from my site as I don't think I'll be renewing the URL in a couple months.  Took me a long time to build that list.  Not gospel but pretty damn accurate.


----------



## GTs58

***********************

Maybe Tim can clarify/explain this. The 40 D numbers start out smaller than the 39 D numbers?

*B22207-D37747 *_1939_

*D28843-F89521 *_1940_


----------



## tripple3

markivpedalpusher said:


> http://www.bicyclechronicles.com/






Djshakes said:


> Pull the prewar serial numbers from my site as I don't think I'll be renewing the URL in a couple months.  Took me a long time to build that list.  Not gospel but pretty damn accurate.


----------



## tripple3

*Below is a list of prewar Schwinn serial numbers.  The numbers were obtained from original bicycles that could be identified by components.  Obviously there are gaps between years. If you have an identifyable Schwinn and can help close the gap, please email us.  This is not an exact science and there are anomolies which I have listed as well.  *




*A1858-J1**** (hand stamped) *1935

*K *_?_

*L2825-T10018 (hand stamped) *_1936
_
*R5****-W08983 *_1937_

*W60510-B19181 *_1938_

*B22207-D37747 *_1939_

*D28843-F89521 *_1940_

*G32427-H93415  *_1941_
S50874 - BC model with SPRINGER! Machine stamped

Y16867 - Motorbike with straightdown tube. 37 style fenders and 6 hole rack. Hockey stick chainguard.

Z05868 - Machine stamped, straightdown tube, blue frame, motorbike frame and tank.

Z08930 - machine stamped, 36 guard, 36 style paint scheme, motorbike, non dated crank, footed badge

11187 - Early Aerocycle, welded tabs on fenders
*Oddities*
*Prewar Schwinn Serial Numbers*
This list is EXCLUSIVE property of BicycleChronicles!
AKA @Djshakes


----------



## Djshakes

GTs58 said:


> ***********************
> 
> Maybe Tim can clarify/explain this. The 40 D numbers start out smaller than the 39 D numbers?
> 
> *B22207-D37747 *_1939_
> 
> *D28843-F89521 *_1940_



Like I said,  it isn't gospel.  Those specific numbers included definite features of that year's model.  Highly likely leftover parts were used etc. I wanted to be accurate and not just fill in the gaps by guessing,  like the previous list did.


----------



## Thonyv1974_

tripple3 said:


> *Below is a list of prewar Schwinn serial numbers.  The numbers were obtained from original bicycles that could be identified by components.  Obviously there are gaps between years. If you have an identifyable Schwinn and can help close the gap, please email us.  This is not an exact science and there are anomolies which I have listed as well.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A1858-J1**** (hand stamped) *1935
> 
> *K *_?_
> 
> *L2825-T10018 (hand stamped) *_1936
> _
> *R5****-W08983 *_1937_
> 
> *W60510-B19181 *_1938_
> 
> *B22207-D37747 *_1939_
> 
> *D28843-F89521 *_1940_
> 
> *G32427-H93415  *_1941_
> S50874 - BC model with SPRINGER! Machine stamped
> 
> Y16867 - Motorbike with straightdown tube. 37 style fenders and 6 hole rack. Hockey stick chainguard.
> 
> Z05868 - Machine stamped, straightdown tube, blue frame, motorbike frame and tank.
> 
> Z08930 - machine stamped, 36 guard, 36 style paint scheme, motorbike, non dated crank, footed badge
> 
> 11187 - Early Aerocycle, welded tabs on fenders
> *Oddities*
> *Prewar Schwinn Serial Numbers*
> This list is EXCLUSIVE property of BicycleChronicles!
> AKA @Djshakes



Question I have is my frame starts out D25 and I'm told it's a 40 not  39 .....help.... ?


----------



## Thonyv1974_

GTs58 said:


> ***********************
> 
> Maybe Tim can clarify/explain this. The 40 D numbers start out smaller than the 39 D numbers?
> 
> *B22207-D37747 *_1939_
> 
> *D28843-F89521 *_1940_



Huh. ....


----------



## tripple3

Thonyv1974_ said:


> Huh. ....




I just copied the info from the old link that was about to disappear

@Djshakes Tim put the list together based on what he had seen at the time...


----------



## Thonyv1974_

tripple3 said:


> I just copied the info from the old link that was about to disappear
> 
> @Djshakes Tim put the list together based on what he had seen at the time...



Thank you  , prewar stuff is our favorite,  glad this information is shared is someone collecting information still,  I can give my serial numbers and crank dates to.?


----------



## Freqman1

Thonyv1974_ said:


> Thank you  , prewar stuff is our favorite,  glad this information is shared is someone collecting information still,  I can give my serial numbers and crank dates to.?




I'm betting your crank on that DX is a '40 if its marked. V/r Shawn


----------



## Thonyv1974_

Freqman1 said:


> I'm betting your crank on that DX is a '40 if its marked. V/r Shawn



I picked it up frame only.


----------



## Thonyv1974_

Thonyv1974_ said:


> I picked it up frame only.



I recently purchased a prewar springer fork and miscellaneous parts from Bob cycles. .. hope to find a tank and original fenders of any kind or color. .


----------



## WES PINCHOT

NICE RESTORATION!
BASED ON THE SERIAL NUMBER AND PENCIL TAPERED KICK STAND,
RAISED SEATPOST 'D' BOLT, PREWAR CRANK, I WOULD SAY EARLY '46.


----------



## rustyspoke66

Here's one to add. I'm guessing 1938 BA-107. The serial is X02913. I am not a Schwinn expert but i think this one will rub out.


----------



## WES PINCHOT

bikebozo said:


> some write in all caps so that they can read it ,  no reason , to take offense



WELL SAID!


----------



## Shawn

Spitfire ladies model, serial number is F97646, discovered at a rummage sale in the garage attic, rides good, plan to replace the front tire with something more correct, two new tubes, clean and re grease the bearings, ride it some more.


----------



## Shawn

Flying Star ladies model, serial number W61712, same rummage sale/attic as the Spitfire. Needs both tires replaced and new tubes, clean bearings and new grease. Does ride but just a bit to see if it did. Don't want to ruin the front wheel.


----------



## LuckySchwinning




----------



## LuckySchwinning

Is anyone willing to guess the age of this bike?  I understand its not an exact science. But I could use a little help


----------



## Freqman1

LuckySchwinning said:


> Is anyone willing to guess the age of this bike?  I understand its not an exact science. But I could use a little help



Look at the charts on the very first post of this thread--you won't have to guess. V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3

Freqman1 said:


> Look at the charts on the very first post of this thread--you won't have to guess. V/r Shawn



I looked and didn't see any G with 5 digits on BB so It's not as easy as you say.
Where else do we look??


----------



## LuckySchwinning

tripple3 said:


> I looked and didn't see any G with 5 digits on BB so It's not as easy as you say.
> Where else do we look??



I didn't see a date that looked correct either...  Now what?  No date stamp on the cranks..  S2 rims.


----------



## Freqman1

The bike appears to have been Whizzer powered at one time and I'm no expert but I'm going to say maybe '47 or early '48. V/r Shawn


----------



## LuckySchwinning

Freqman1 said:


> The bike appears to have been Whizzer powered at one time and I'm no expert but I'm going to say maybe '47 or early '48. V/r Shawn




Thank you...  The bike indeed it is whizzer powered w/ what I think is an early H motor...  The bike also has fenders that I will put back on this week.
Of course I was hoping it was a 1947 or 48...  I posted the bike under barn find but haven't figured out an age yet..


----------



## milbicycleman

I am having a hard time finding when this serial number is from: A634. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Freqman1

milbicycleman said:


> I am having a hard time finding when this serial number is from: A634. Any help would be appreciated.




Start a new thread under this section and post a picture of the bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## Jeff54

> I didn't see a date that looked correct either... Now what? No date stamp on the cranks.. S2 rims.




1950 - 08/05 ------------------ G233435 --------------- G237740   http://re-cycle.com/History/Schwinn/SwnB2_Serial.aspx#1948


----------



## GTs58

Jeff54 said:


> 1950 - 08/05 ------------------ G233435 --------------- G237740   http://re-cycle.com/History/Schwinn/SwnB2_Serial.aspx#1948




Wrong number of digits so it's probably not a 50 SN. It's a pre war # so this is still a mystery.


----------



## TurninTubes

Looking for help with this Flying Star. Serial# is 9M36297. Thank you.







Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff54

GTs58 said:


> Wrong number of digits so it's probably not a 50 SN. It's a pre war # so this is still a mystery.



Yeah but no, you're replying about the wrong bike..  I replied too: LuckySchwinning's whizzer. that would be why I posted his photo of BB. [wink]


----------



## KingSized HD

My (I believe) 1941 Excelsior DX #H72330, Morrow hub dated K2 -'41 2nd quarter, dogleg crank dated '41 (I can't decipher the other symbol on the crank), drop center rims, '42 Long Beach CA license. BTW -I believe the "LB" stamps above the serial may be a Long Beach police/city stamping(??)


 
View attachment 484461


----------



## GTs58

Your probably right Pete. And they probably used and recorded the serial number instead of stamping a new set of numbers.


----------



## Lostsheep

Hi,
 I picked up a Schwinn Whizzer last week and the seller said it was a 1942,number under the frame A99194. Engine # H 127338.


----------



## Freqman1

The bike is a '52. Post in the motorized section and you will get more answers regarding the Whizzer. V/r Shawn


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

I bought this frame, fork and headset with serial # X87607. I don't see any X's on the serial number lists.


----------



## Freqman1

.....


----------



## Freqman1

Can you post a pic of the serial number? V/r Shawn


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

here's the serial number...


----------



## Walking71214

Could anyone help with decoding my serial number? Please thx. On the left of the schwinn plate it reads DU510512 and on the bottom of the cranks it has another serial #006 (sideways) 2 G . I've been looking and don't see any DU, and when I look it up its saying 1958. Thanks


----------



## Metacortex

Walking71214 said:


> View attachment 648259 Could anyone help with decoding my serial number? Please thx. On the left of the schwinn plate it reads DU510512 and on the bottom of the cranks it has another serial #006 (sideways) 2 G . I've been looking and don't see any DU, and when I look it up its saying 1958. Thanks




The most important number is the 4-digit stamp on the headbadge (assuming it is original), which indicates the day the bike was built (please post close-up pics). The frame serial number indicates a head tube stamped in April 1983. Since that happened before the frames or bikes were built that could indicate a bike built right before the Chicago plants closed or one that was built by Murray for Schwinn in Lawrenceburg  TN. Besides the head badge stamp, post pics of the bottom bracket housing, which will indicate whether this is  a Chicago or Lawrenceburg bike.


----------



## GTs58

*Can anyone date the X00000 bottom bracket stamped post war Serial Numbers?*

Thanks in advance.


----------



## koolkatz

Is this new world schwinn 1942? Is that prewar? what is considered prewar?
serial i74208


----------



## Freqman1

Looks early post war to me and that would be WWII


----------



## Teresa Vega

Hi


Dave Stromberger said:


> 1948-1951
> 
> 1952-1969
> 
> 1970-1982



I'm new and just wanted to be directed to schwinn quality Chicago bike forum, could you help?


----------



## Freqman1

Teresa Vega said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm new and just wanted to be directed to schwinn quality Chicago bike forum, could you help?



Why? Any questions you have could probably be answered here on the CABE. V/r Shawn


----------



## Teresa Vega

Thanks


----------



## Gsbecker

So...serial #D61452...see attached photos...1938?


----------



## Thonyv1974_

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> 1946 series Hxxxxx Ixxxxx Jxxxxx  A0xxxx (small type face) Bxxxxx
> Cxxxxx (low number)
> 
> Cxxxxx is probably a cusp number between 46 and 47. More on the 47 side.
> 
> 
> 
> 1947 series Cxxxxx/Dxxxxx
> 
> 1948  series Dxxxxx ect...
> 
> Identifying features:
> 
> Skinny drop outs (1946)
> Razor edge fenders
> Shortie rear fender(early 1946 rare)
> light cover has deep rear screw hole
> Raised or de bossed style AS clamp(rare)
> Non scripted light lens
> Tapered pencil kick stand
> Canti frames have more of a hump to the top tube. (Early)
> Straight bars ie "fat bars"  have same dia bottom tubing. (This feature also was found on later years and is not solely indicative of a 1946)
> Rack clamp is a one piece flat band aid shaped plate.
> Rear top stay fender bracket is sometimes tubular on early frames. (I've only seen this on dx models). My 46 rear fender stay mount is taller and more boxy then late 40s 50s style.
> Early 46 tanks have been seen with tapped brackets ie left over snap style prewar tanks.
> Big outtie delta horn button and tank hole (prewar size).
> Chain guard front frame mount tab is thinner with bigger hole.
> Grips will be oval with one tail coming off N without double back crossover(late prewar style)
> Rear chevron will be shorter on 46.
> Drop center rims or sometimes Lobdell flat profile rims.
> 1946 bikes have been found with 1941 stamped dogleg cranks
> skinny truss rods.
> Springer pivot bolt rumored to be chrome on early 46?
> Pivot clip was prewar style half clip.(early)
> Springer fenders sported diamond and tombstone reinforcement tabs
> Granted stuff got replaced or got carried over ie pencil stand.
> Note; (A) serial started again in 51 but in regular larger print.
> What I have gathered doing research and asking experts is that the I J and K serials would have been left over prewar BB shells and or frames that had already been stamped prior.  A being the first true postwar serial.  Hope this helps. Pm me if you have any further questions or would like to add something to the list.  Thank you



Very helpful.


----------



## MannyV

Dave Stromberger said:


> 1948-1951
> 
> 1952-1969
> 
> 1970-1982



 I recently bought a schwinn pixie how can I look up it's info? The serial number on the head tube is G402640 and the badge is stamped 2344... what can you tell me? And the pixie decal isn't the crooked letter "pixie" it was the straight letter with two horizontal bars on either side


----------



## Maskadeo

Gsbecker said:


> So...serial #D61452...see attached photos...1938?View attachment 660889 View attachment 660890




It looks like someone built it to appear as an extremely late 1939 Motorbike


----------



## Maskadeo

Extremely early 1940


----------



## Autocycleplane

Gsbecker said:


> So...serial #D61452...see attached photos...1938?View attachment 660889 View attachment 660890






Maskadeo said:


> Appears to be an extremely late 1939 Motorbike




Naw that's a parts bike. 40 frame, BC model tank, etc


----------



## Maskadeo

I thought that tank looked funny! the no gills is also a giveaway.


----------



## Autocycleplane

No gills AND the location of the tank straps is the clue without seeing the other side for door or horn button.


----------



## Maskadeo

I need a bigger phone


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Autocycleplane said:


> Naw that's a parts bike. 40 frame, BC model tank, etc




Figured someone would notice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gsbecker

It is pieced together, I believed that the frame and parts were a prewar motorbike, I was able to obtain a 39 tank from a BA model. I guess not a true "motorbike" , but since I could never find a motorbike to buy, thought this was pretty cool. Leaving it "crusty", plus it is a good rider that I really enjoy.


----------



## Riff Raff Customs

Dave Stromberger said:


> If someone wants to add information for serial number prior to 1948, please post that here.
> 
> Please don't reply with discussion beyond that.. I want to keep this thread strictly related to serial number i.d..
> 
> Thanks,
> DS



   I just picked up a Schwinn Cadillac men's bike #B99307. Looking for info and Year. 
Thank you for any help!
Scott


----------



## REC

Riff Raff Customs said:


> View attachment 680536
> I just picked up a Schwinn Cadillac men's bike #B99307. Looking for info and Year.
> Thank you for any help!
> Scott




1946 if the serial number is under the crank. 
And a nice one at that!
REC


----------



## Riff Raff Customs

REC said:


> 1946 if the serial number is under the crank.
> And a nice one at that!
> REC



Thank you!


----------



## island schwinn

Riff Raff Customs said:


> Thank you!



The fenders look mismatched and possibly prewar,but overall a nice bike.


----------



## Big Moe

What do y'all make of this. Serial number on bb. Rear facing dropouts. But the serial is R593282. No original paint bare single bar frame.


----------



## GTs58

Late 1934. .....................


----------



## Big Moe

Is there a serial list for pre 1935 Schwinn bikes. I have what I think is a b9. Serial is 252071. No letters just number. Would like to know the year it was born. Thanks Big Moe


----------



## GTs58

Big Moe said:


> Is there a serial list for pre 1935 Schwinn bikes. I have what I think is a b9. Serial is 252071. No letters just number. Would like to know the year it was born. Thanks Big Moe




Page #1 post #17. Although some say the list is flawed.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Darla is stamped *C44583*
*




Sounds about right, the '57s were cantilevered to my knowledge.

Only one thing doesn't quite match on that site...
*






I have the cloverleaf chainring, is that skiptooth? And the chainguard is the winged one. According to this, I've got the right fenders and rack coming (DX 9 hole), I only need a tank and Rocket Ray.

I know where the Rocket Ray is but I can't get a hold of the seller here. The tank would cost me as much as the whole bike.

Oddly enough the Rocket Ray is shown on the 1952 and 1957 models but a torpedo is featured on the 1953-56.

https://bikehistory.org/bikes/hornet/


​


----------



## Saving Tempest

I'm not so sure that my bike was built for 1953, but I really want the Rocket Ray on it. I have ducktail fenders coming and it will look very nice. Fat is where it's at.


----------



## Lenny villa

Balloontyre said:


> Schwinn serial numbers 1928 to 1942
> 
> View attachment 280428


----------



## Lenny villa

Lenny villa said:


> View attachment 720705
> 
> View attachment 720706




Trying to get the exact year ? Anyone know ?


----------



## Jeff54

Lenny villa said:


> Trying to get the exact year ? Anyone know ?



 1st off, without a letter you can't get an exact date. You've got an welded kick stand and two numbers look right but the last three don't. Based on kick stand and numbers on Bottom bracket you're gonna be 47-52 and with that you should have s-2 rims too, not drop center ., I could be wrong but it also looks like somebody ground off your serial numbers and added in the last 3 regardless, you aint got a letter.  The white paint under the color on bottom bracket means it's also been repainted, it would be redlead primer, not white. . Maybe the letter is under the paint?


----------



## Lenny villa

Jeff54 said:


> 1st off, without a letter you can't get an exact date. You've got an welded kick stand and two numbers look right but the last three don't. Based on kick stand and numbers on Bottom bracket you're gonna be 47-52 and with that you should have s-2 rims too, not drop center ., I could be wrong but it also looks like somebody ground off your serial numbers and added in the last 3 regardless, you aint got a letter.  The white paint under the color on bottom bracket means it's also been repainted, it would be redlead primer, not white. . Maybe the letter is under the paint?



Thank you for the info, yes the lett is B but the last two numbers looks like it only was partly stamped this is what it looks like B852oo (and uneven jagared) right on the  radius of the crank it could have been drowned in Panit ? I will sand it down and see what I find. Yes it looks repainted so I am going to get it Restored if it’s worth it please look at this photo and thank you for your information


----------



## Lenny villa

Lenny villa said:


> Thank you for the info, yes the lett is B but the last two numbers looks like it only was partly stamped this is what it looks like B852oo (and uneven jagared) right on the  radius of the crank it could have been drowned in Panit ? I will sand it down and see what I find. Yes it looks repainted so I am going to get it Restored if it’s worth it please look at this photo and thank you for your information
> 
> View attachment 720764



Take a


----------



## Lenny villa

Lenny villa said:


> Take a View attachment 720766
> 
> View attachment 720767



Take a look at these close ups and if you can let me know what you think if you can ?


----------



## Lenny villa

Here you can see the B


----------



## Jeff54

Lenny villa said:


> Thank you for the info, yes the lett is B but the last two numbers looks like it only was partly stamped this is what it looks like B852oo (and uneven jagared) right on the  radius of the crank it could have been drowned in Panit ? I will sand it down and see what I find. Yes it looks repainted so I am going to get it Restored if it’s worth it please look at this photo and thank you for your information
> ]




Oh, then the last 2 are a 5 and a 0:  *B85250*

{edit}
That serial number is repeated in 52 and  1957 but, by then it would be on the drop out so;

*1952; *04/04 to 04/30 ------- B78698 ------------------ E99356
*
It might be a 1947 *which, there's no day list just year. Yet I think that badge would be right for this time.

Incidentally, your other photo was so bright it looked white under the paint but, gray primer is possible in this period too. With all that grease and grim inside of the numbers it is possible it's not repainted. You should began you own thread in the post war or heavyweight Schwinn section for further answers.


----------



## Lenny villa

Jeff54 said:


> Oh, then the last 2 are a 5 and a 0:  *B85250*
> 
> {edit}
> That serial number is repeated in 52 and  1957 but, by then it would be on the drop out so;
> 
> *1952; *04/04 to 04/30 ------- B78698 ------------------ E99356
> *
> It might be a 1947 *which, there's no day list just year. Yet I think that badge would be right for this time.
> 
> Incidentally, your other photo was so bright it looked white under the paint but, gray primer is possible in this period too. With all that grease and grim inside of the numbers it is possible it's not repainted. You should began you own thread in the post war or heavyweight Schwinn section for further answers.



Great thank you very much you been very helpful


----------



## Dr. Tankenstein

Not sure what this frame is,





I’m thinking multi speed Speedster, because the curved top tube and the cable guides, but....
For staters the serial # is: FJ565272
That makes it June of 73, right?
Can anyone decode the rest?





Thing is, the 73 catalog shows Speedsters as diamond frames.
Based on measurements, I’m pretty sure it’s a 26” bike, seat tube length from center of BB shell is 18”




Length of chainstays from center of BB to the center of the dropouts are ~18.5”



Original color appears to be Sky Blue

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance 
Rob



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58

Dr. Tankenstein said:


> Not sure what this frame is,
> I’m thinking multi speed Speedster, because the curved top tube and the cable guides, but....
> For staters the serial # is: FJ565272
> That makes it June of 73, right?
> Can anyone decode the rest?
> Thing is, the 73 catalog shows Speedsters as diamond frames.
> Based on measurements, I’m pretty sure it’s a 26” bike, seat tube length from center of BB shell is 18”
> Length of chainstays from center of BB to the center of the dropouts are ~18.5
> Original color appears to be Sky Blue
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Rob




It's for sure not a Speedster. My best guess with those cable guides is a 1973 small 17" frame Collegiate. Sky Blue was not offered so it may have been painted a few times.


----------



## Dweber

Has anyone ever seen an original or copy of a Arnold Schwinn World catalog from 1900-1915? Have  seen 1897-1898-1899 catalogs. Seem to be few and far between. Thanks Dave


----------



## Mtn Biker

I recently picked up a Chicago Schwinn 10 speed bike (says World on it), trying to identify the year of it.  Found a serial number on the left rear, I have not located a matching serial number from the information out there.  Anyone able to help? thank you.


----------



## GTs58

Mtn Biker said:


> I recently picked up a Chicago Schwinn 10 speed bike (says World on it), trying to identify the year of it.  Found a serial number on the left rear, I have not located a matching serial number from the information out there.  Anyone able to help? thank you.
> 
> View attachment 801251





That's not a Chicago Schwinn. Japan or other import maybe by Giant. If it is a Schwinn, the build date should be stamped on the head badge. 
See if this site's info helps.   http://re-cycle.com/History/Schwinn/SwnB_Serial.aspx


----------



## Mtn Biker

GTs58 said:


> That's not a Chicago Schwinn. Japan or other import maybe by Giant. If it is a Schwinn, the build date should be stamped on the head badge.
> See if this site's info helps.   http://re-cycle.com/History/Schwinn/SwnB_Serial.aspx




Thank you for the site reference.  This helped - turns out to be a Taiwan made Schwinn - Circa 83.  Serial number is on the right rear axle.  The head badge does say Chicago Schwinn.


----------



## rhenning

In the case of your bike that head badge reference to Chicago is where the company offices were not where the bike was built.  Schwinn did that for years after they quit building bikes in the USA.  Roger


----------



## Ammoyankee

Hello all... I am fairly new to the older Schwinn game and recently picked up a cantilever cruiser frame for a project.  I couldn’t find any info on the serial#, which is Y6401229, on the left rear dropout.  The head badge also has a 2436 stamping... any ideas on the year?  It came with the more modern straight tube forks!


----------



## rhenning

2436 means the 243 day of a year ending in 6.  Maybe 1976 the first year this system was used at the earliest but could be 1986. 1996 or 2006.  Pictures would solve this.  The Yxxxxx means is is not US made.  Roger


----------



## Ammoyankee

rhenning said:


> 2436 means the 243 day of a year ending in 6.  Maybe 1976 the first year this system was used at the earliest but could be 1986. 1996 or 2006.  Pictures would solve this.  The Yxxxxx means is is not US made.  Roger




Here’s a pic...


----------



## Ammoyankee




----------



## rhenning

It could be a 1976 or 86 frame.  Leaning towards 1986 because if the serial number you listed.  The bottom bracket is not Schwinn but a 3 piece conversion kit.  Hubs are off a different bike also a Cruisers didn't have quick releases.  You have a Schwinn overseas framed frankenbike.  Could be a nice rider but will never be very valuable.  As it sits with the wheels and tires it might be worth $80 +.  Roger


----------



## Ammoyankee

rhenning said:


> It could be a 1976 or 86 frame.  Leaning towards 1986 because if the serial number you listed.  The bottom bracket is not Schwinn but a 3 piece conversion kit.  Hubs are off a different bike also a Cruisers didn't have quick releases.  You have a Schwinn overseas framed frankenbike.  Could be a nice rider but will never be very valuable.  As it sits with the wheels and tires it might be worth $80 +
> 
> I picked up the just frame and fork for a project... all the parts you see, I added to include the square spindle and cranks.  Here it looks s as of yesterday, today disassembled for powder coat!


----------



## rhenning

You built a modern "Klunker Mt Bike".  A niche bike if its own and there are many people who like them including myself.  That kind of makes the when the frame was bult not a real important question.  Enjoy your ride.  Roger


----------



## Ammoyankee

rhenning said:


> You built a modern "Klunker Mt Bike".  A niche bike if its own and there are many people who like them including myself.  That kind of makes the when the frame was bult not a real important question.  Enjoy your ride.  Roger




Thanks Roger... yep, the year really isn’t important to me, it was just curiosity!


----------



## Mark Johnston

I think this is either a ‘47 or ‘52, any help would be appreciated. Drop center rims, large straight bar, Musselman rear hub, Schwinn front. D15015
Thanks


----------



## GTs58

Mark Johnston said:


> View attachment 831666 View attachment 831665 View attachment 831667 I think this is either a ‘47 or ‘52, any help would be appreciated. Drop center rims, large straight bar, Musselman rear hub, Schwinn front. D15015
> Thanks




The 52 SN's were on the drop out. Sooooo, that's a 1947. Nice Pah-Tina.


----------



## Mark Johnston

Thank you!


----------



## deathcrow76

I also need help with serial number please. It looks like L504646 to me.... thank you for your help!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

that red bike is not a Schwinn ^^^^


----------



## deathcrow76

uh oh what brand is it then?


----------



## Jeff54

deathcrow76 said:


> uh oh what brand is it then?




Right, it's not Schwinn, but looks like a early 60's huffy to me, yet maybe a Murray otherwise IDK. Maybe a little elaboration as to why Schwinn is more popular so, there's more who know too. Your 1st photo of dropout and serial numbers. My 1st impression was: "Is that a Schwinn?" if so why does it look so cheap? The welds, metal thickness etc. Then I thought maybe it's prewar, but, while perhaps more roughly made then, "that" cheap?' Thankfully you put whole bike photo,. Yeah, difference was a company's ability to retain quality and compete. Schwinn too nearly crooked, lucky for them the stingray pulled em though the 60's. it cost more than Huffy, Murray's cheap bikes, but it was made a lot better, stronger and from chrome to paint, worth it.


----------



## barneyguey

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> 1946 series Hxxxxx Ixxxxx Jxxxxx  A0xxxx (small type face) Bxxxxx
> Cxxxxx (low number)
> 
> Cxxxxx is probably a cusp number between 46 and 47. More on the 47 side.
> 
> 
> 
> 1947 series Cxxxxx/Dxxxxx
> 
> 1948  series Dxxxxx ect...
> 
> Identifying features:
> 
> Skinny drop outs (1946)
> Razor edge fenders
> Shortie rear fender(early 1946 rare)
> light cover has deep rear screw hole
> Raised or de bossed style AS clamp(rare)
> Non scripted light lens
> Tapered pencil kick stand
> Canti frames have more of a hump to the top tube. (Early)
> Straight bars ie "fat bars"  have same dia bottom tubing. (This feature also was found on later years and is not solely indicative of a 1946)
> Rack clamp is a one piece flat band aid shaped plate.
> Rear top stay fender bracket is sometimes tubular on early frames. (I've only seen this on dx models). My 46 rear fender stay mount is taller and more boxy then late 40s 50s style.
> Early 46 tanks have been seen with tapped brackets ie left over snap style prewar tanks.
> Big outtie delta horn button and tank hole (prewar size).
> Chain guard front frame mount tab is thinner with bigger hole.
> Grips will be oval with one tail coming off N without double back crossover(late prewar style)
> Rear chevron will be shorter on 46.
> Drop center rims or sometimes Lobdell flat profile rims.
> 1946 bikes have been found with 1941 stamped dogleg cranks
> skinny truss rods.
> Springer pivot bolt rumored to be chrome on early 46?
> Pivot clip was prewar style half clip.(early)
> Springer fenders sported diamond and tombstone reinforcement tabs
> Granted stuff got replaced or got carried over ie pencil stand.
> Note; (A) serial started again in 51 but in regular larger print.
> What I have gathered doing research and asking experts is that the I J and K serials would have been left over prewar BB shells and or frames that had already been stamped prior.  A being the first true postwar serial.  Hope this helps. Pm me if you have any further questions or would like to add something to the list.  Thank you



I have serial numbers, B82385 E-Z Speed DX model with the rare short fender missing! & J85385 Straightbar model with everything missing (a normal fender fits fine though). I hope this helps with the list, Barry


----------



## PlasticNerd

Thinking this is a 1938 motorbike/cycleplane Frame. Hanging tank will fit it’s 3 3/4” between bars near head tube. When did they change from this seat post clamp style? Thanks guys, Gary.


----------



## Thegreek

Hi I've just picked up a womens schwinn the tank says admiral as does the badge it's a Chicago bike there is also a capital A at the very top of the badge the crank has for circles in it and the forks are flat but not a Springer seems all original the tires are 26 x2.175 and it has a back rack and a stretched out looking headlight for the moemnt I have a pic of the number more pics to follow


----------



## 49er

Here is my mystery Black Phantom number if you have not seen it.


----------



## ItIsWhatItIs

deathcrow76 said:


> uh oh what brand is it then?




AMF (Roadmaster)

Jason


----------



## 49er

It's a Schwinn for sure.


----------



## ItIsWhatItIs

49er said:


> It's a Schwinn for sure.



AMF...


----------



## Spacecowboy

Balloontyre said:


> Schwinn serial numbers 1928 to 1942
> 
> View attachment 280428



Thanks for the listing 2years ago. I was able to pin down the year on my prewar Hollywood frame.


----------



## Scout Evans

deathcrow76 said:


> I also need help with serial number please. It looks like L504646 to me.... thank you for your help!
> 
> View attachment 859438
> 
> View attachment 859439



"L" on your AMF IDs it as a 1961 model, although I thought that chain wheel was a later offering.


----------



## mrg

Thought this was a Schwinn serial # thread


----------



## oimakoi

Hi.., what year is this dx serial B69543?

-Thanks


----------



## GTs58

oimakoi said:


> Hi.., what year is this dx serial B69543?
> 
> -Thanks
> 
> View attachment 900617
> 
> View attachment 900618
> 
> View attachment 900619
> 
> View attachment 900621





See Obi-Wan's post #3 on page one of this thread.


----------



## ItIsWhatItIs

Most likely post-war, pre-fire....so, '46-'47.

Jason


----------



## bigmachine

I have a Schwinn Varsity  with the serial number on the head tube and the four digit number on the head badge which is the correct one to reference?


----------



## Metacortex

The serial number on the head tube indicates when that tube part was stamped before it was even welded into the frame. The headbadge number indicates the day the bike was built. The badge number is the most important one when dating a '76 or later Schwinn (that is when they began stamping the badges).


----------



## old bike rider

I have an old Schwinn  chrome-moly from late 60s early70s. There are two sets of numbers under crank, not sure which is serial number. Included head badge because I believe t to be a clue in bikes history.  Bike was not painted, but chrome plated.


----------



## GTs58

old bike rider said:


> I have an old Schwinn  chrome-moly from late 60s early70s. There are two sets of numbers under crank, not sure which is serial number. Included head badge because I believe t to be a clue in bikes history.  Bike was not painted, but chrome plated.View attachment 934869
> 
> View attachment 934870
> 
> View attachment 934871





Another serial number reference. 
http://re-cycle.com/History/Schwinn/SwnB_Serial.aspx

With the assumed SN, I'd guess March 1982.
http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1981_1990/1982_13.html


----------



## Metacortex

old bike rider said:


> I have an old Schwinn  chrome-moly from late 60s early70s. There are two sets of numbers under crank, not sure which is serial number. Included head badge because I believe t to be a clue in bikes history.  Bike was not painted, but chrome plated.




It's a 1972 World Voyageur made for Schwinn by Panasonic. The 2C0574 number is the serial, indicating that it was the 574th frame built in March 1972, which incidentally I believe was the very first month of production. It was originally painted either Kool Orange or Kool Lemon (later in '73 Opaque Blue was added). The World Voyageur was produced only in '72 and '73 and then was renamed as the Voyageur II for '74-'76. The frames on these bikes were fully chromed before painting, however they were only polished around the lugs and fork ends as those were the only chrome areas visible. Unfortunately the fact that there was rough chrome under the paint made it easily chip or otherwise come off, and when the paint became rough some removed it entirely as in your case. The World models didn't appear in the Schwinn catalogs but here was the spec. sheet for the World Voyageur in '73:








Here is a review that appeared in the May '73 Bicycling Magazine:


----------



## saladshooter

Picking up a single bar manana. What year y'all reckon it is?
Thanks!
Chad


----------



## Autocycleplane

saladshooter said:


> Picking up a single bar manana. What year y'all reckon it is?
> Thanks!
> Chad
> View attachment 949097




Probably a 37. Post up pics once you have it, other stuff could help determine.


----------



## mazdaflyer

I’ve read through this thread, still wondering where this World Motobike might fit. Serial No = F10849.
Some of the previous posts tend to indicate 1935 frame? 


 


 


 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tikibar

mazdaflyer said:
			
		

> I’ve read through this thread, still wondering where this World Motobike might fit. Serial No = F10849.
> Some of the previous posts tend to indicate 1935 frame?




Interesting find as yours has serial number starting with F +five digits. 
My B10 frame is similarly stamped but with F +four digits. 
Serial No = F8816


----------



## mazdaflyer

Tikibar said:


> Interesting find as yours has serial number starting with F +five digits.
> My B10 frame is similarly stamped but with F +four digits.
> Serial No = F8816
> 
> View attachment 956187
> View attachment 956188



Thanks for the response.!
Look like they could be brothers, similar paint. I’d like to see a shot of your chain guard and stem. 
So what year do you think yours is?
And what rear hub does yours have?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tikibar

mazdaflyer said:
			
		

> Look like the could be brothers, similar paint. I’d like to a shot of your chain guard and stem.
> So what year do you think yours is?




Thanks, they do look like brothers! The B10 Brothers, lol.

When I pulled the bottom bracket apart for cleaning, the crank had 'AS 36' stamped in it, which I took to be 1936. I believe the fork and top/bottom bracket parts are original to the frame, as they had 80+ years of crud binding them together and wrestled with me like a hungry alligator to take apart. The rest of the bike was missing when I got it, so parts like the chain guard, stem, and fenders were added. If you haven't looked at the crank, it might have a number date on it like this.





Not to be a spoiler, but prewar serials don't seem to have the standardization or consistency that postwar do, so judging a prewar's build date by the serial number alone can be pretty iffy. The parts (like fenders, pedal crank) and overall presentation of the bike is a better indicator of the model and date.

(The chain guard in the photo above was 'borrowed' temporarily from another B10 that has entirely different parts and serial. Here's a closer pic of that chain guard).


----------



## mazdaflyer

Tikibar said:


> Thanks, they do look like brothers! The B10 Brothers, lol.
> 
> When I pulled the bottom bracket apart for cleaning, the crank had 'AS 36' stamped in it, which I took to be 1936. I believe the fork and top/bottom bracket parts are original to the frame, as they had 80+ years of crud binding them together and wrestled with me like a hungry alligator to take apart. The rest of the bike was missing when I got it, so parts like the chain guard, stem, and fenders were added. If you haven't looked at the crank, it might have a number date on it like this.
> View attachment 956206
> 
> Not to be a spoiler, but prewar serials don't seem to have the standardization or consistency that postwar do, so judging a prewar's build date by the serial number alone can be pretty iffy. The parts (like fenders, pedal crank) and overall presentation of the bike is a better indicator of the model and date.
> 
> (The chain guard in the photo above was 'borrowed' temporarily from another B10 that has entirely different parts and serial. Here's a closer pic of that chain guard).
> 
> View attachment 956202



Your chainguard looks to be pretty much a match with mine and the chainring on your B10 bike. I haven’t done any work on the bike yet other than looking it over. I’m planning on saving it until it warms up towards late spring early summer. 
So what’s the difference between a B9 and a B10? I saw B9 show up in another discussion, also B10E.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REC

The "E" designation stands for Equipped - Tank, light, horn, crossbar handlebars, rack on the back.... or at least that is what I pick up in the catalog. 
B9 and B10 are more basic models without the goodies.

REC


----------



## mazdaflyer

REC said:


> The "E" designation stands for Equipped - Tank, light, horn, crossbar handlebars, rack on the back.... or at least that is what I pick up in the catalog.
> B9 and B10 are more basic models without the goodies.
> 
> REC



Thanks! That seems to clarify the B10E for me. This is the first Schwinn bike I’ve had this old, so lots of learning to go for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mazdaflyer

Tikibar said:


> Interesting find as yours has serial number starting with F +five digits.
> My B10 frame is similarly stamped but with F +four digits.
> Serial No = F8816
> 
> View attachment 956187
> View attachment 956188



Maybe mine was made 2033 bikes after yours was? 
I have no idea how the serial numbers were sequenced though. Maybe more complicated than a simple progression.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mazdaflyer

REC said:


> The "E" designation stands for Equipped - Tank, light, horn, crossbar handlebars, rack on the back.... or at least that is what I pick up in the catalog.
> B9 and B10 are more basic models without the goodies.
> 
> REC



Schwinn newbie I am...after a little help here and some RRB help it’s becoming a little more clear.
In 1933 there were several models.

B10E Motorbike - 26” balloon tires, fully equipped, tank, rack, light, horn the works. 
B9 Motorbike - 26” balloon tires, basic two bar bike.
B4 Camelback - 26” balloon tires, basic bike.
All three were 18” x 22” frames.
There were also 16” x 22” frame models.

I’m guessing these model continued for a few years.

REF: www.bikehistory.org for more Schwinn History information.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tikibar

Right here on the Cabe is the best B10 reference, bar none!

https://thecabe.com/forum/pages/the_first_american_balloon_tire_bicycle/

For comparison, here is another B10 I have, badged a Hibbard Deluxe, that has a similar serial number to the one I posted above.
Serial Number = F1864


----------



## GTs58

*Second post in this thread by Dave S. *

*If someone wants to add information for serial number prior to 1948, please post that here.*

*Please don't reply with discussion beyond that.. I want to keep this thread strictly related to serial number i.d..*

*Thanks,*
*DS *


----------



## BillMetric

I figure this is another Noob question but I'm somewhat stumped on this one, this is either a pre fire '48# or they were using some really old parts to build S-4 Whizzers in 1952? and of course its on the BB ... 




if this was a May '49 wouldn't it be "F099643" and if it was a December '52 the # wouldn't be on the BB correct? Its got OG ducktail rear fender, skiptooth New Departure hub, planes and trains headbadge etc. Unless the 1952 BB # stamp cutoff doesn't apply to Whizzer frames?




I know its a J motor but it may have been updated if the frame turns out to be a '48?


----------



## ZE52414

BillMetric said:


> I figure this is another Noob question but I'm somewhat stumped on this one, this is either a pre fire '48# or they were using some really old parts to build S-4 Whizzers in 1952? and of course its on the BB ...
> 
> View attachment 1017262
> if this was a May '49 wouldn't it be "F099643" and if it was a December '52 the # wouldn't be on the BB correct? Its got OG ducktail rear fender, skiptooth New Departure hub, planes and trains headbadge etc. Unless the 1952 BB # stamp cutoff doesn't apply to Whizzer frames?
> 
> View attachment 1017264
> I know its a J motor but it may have been updated if the frame turns out to be a '48?



Not sure on the year but that is one beautiful whizzer! The patina is perfect!  Great bike.


----------



## BillMetric

Yeah I know, right, I love the extra long tailpipe, its very quiet! I gotta stop calling it a 48-52 though


----------



## pjcruiser

Thank you for this easy to use list.  Just picked this up yesterday and now have a date of birth for her.  09/1957


----------



## KingSized HD

This serial was on a Double Bar Roadster I saw today, I believe it’s from a 1937. The Morrow hub date(G1) I believe is Jan ‘37 or 1st quarter ‘37. Machine stamped, small font serial #T51126.


----------



## GTs58

KingSized HD said:


> This serial was on a Double Bar Roadster I saw today, I believe it’s from a 1937. The Morrow hub date(G1) I believe is Jan ‘37 or 1st quarter ‘37. Machine stamped, small font serial #T51126.
> View attachment 1056276
> 
> View attachment 1056274
> 
> View attachment 1056275
> 
> View attachment 1056273
> 
> View attachment 1056277




https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/prewar-schwinn-serial-list.49379/page-4#post-1041592


----------



## KingSized HD

GTs58 said:


> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/prewar-schwinn-serial-list.49379/page-4#post-1041592



Oops! I didn’t realize there was a pre-war serial # thread, I checked for a sticky thread before posting. Maybe a mod can move my post or I’ll copy and paste it on that thread.


----------



## GTs58

KingSized HD said:


> Oops! I didn’t realize there was a pre-war serial # thread, I checked for a sticky thread before posting. Maybe a mod can move my post or I’ll copy and paste it on that thread.




I'd just copy and paste over there leaving it here also. T serial on aasmitty's bike is why I posted the link here.


----------



## KingSized HD

GTs58 said:


> I'd just copy and paste over there leaving it here also. T serial on aasmitty's bike is why I posted the link here.



Thanks, I posted it at this link: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/prewar-schwinn-serial-list.49379/page-4#post-1066255


----------



## GTs58

koolkatz said:


> Is this new world schwinn 1942? Is that prewar? what is considered prewar?
> serial i74208
> 
> View attachment 657464
> 
> View attachment 657465





Freqman1 said:


> Looks early post war to me and that would be WWII





I'm a little late, just came across this one. Would've been nice if I could have seen more of the bike. It's a 1942 New World. No kickstand or detachable seat post clamp. These prewar models had drop outs and EF bottom bracket shells. It's hard to tell in that one picture but it does look like the seat tube is also EF to the bottom bracket shell and a fully EF head tube including the down and top tubes.

Here's a high I number for you @Miq !  Post 111 in this thread.


----------



## animal1965.wla

Dave Stromberger said:


> 1948-1951
> 
> 1952-1969
> 
> 1970-1982



I have a Schwinn with a serial number LF25502, with a Bendix rr. I didn't find this number in the date lists. Help pls


----------



## mrg

Helps to know where the # is located.


----------



## lemonpeelerman

If I type in and no record does that mean its to new?


----------



## GTs58

lemonpeelerman said:


> If I type in and no record does that mean its to new?




No, it means that site were you went is still flawed and incomplete. JU is September 1983. The list that's in post #1 only goes up thru 1982 which was T. 1983 was *U.


----------



## Ron Nichols

Whoa! Even with all the grew data I’m without an answer.  So I bought a Whizzer needing a friend. It’s going to be great. What is it... I81099. I want to know all I can about her before I start rebuild. It is headstock badged as a Lincoln.

Ron


----------



## GTs58

Ron Nichols said:


> Whoa! Even with all the grew data I’m without an answer.  So I bought a Whizzer needing a friend. It’s going to be great. What is it... I81099. I want to know all I can about her before I start rebuild. It is headstock badged as a Lincoln.
> 
> Ron




Post war frame with rear drop outs? If so, 1946


----------



## Freqman1

I went through all 11 pages here and seen this question asked a few times but never really answered. I bought my dad a fatbar with a serial that starts with a "F" but only has five numbers and not six. The bike is badged as a Cavalier (Kaufmanns, Pittsburgh). I'm thinking late '47/early '48. What say yee experts? V/r Shawn


----------



## Nashman

Freqman1 said:


> I went through all 11 pages here and seen this question asked a few times but never really answered. I bought my dad a fatbar with a serial that starts with a "F" but only has five numbers and not six. The bike is badged as a Cavalier (Kaufmanns, Pittsburgh). I'm thinking late '47/early '48. What say yee experts? V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1102518
> 
> View attachment 1102519



It's red.


----------



## Gary Eye

Dave Stromberger said:


> If someone wants to add information for serial number prior to 1948, please post that here.
> 
> Please don't reply with discussion beyond that.. I want to keep this thread strictly related to serial number i.d..
> 
> Thanks,
> DS



Dave,
Schwinn New World, ser#C3700, rear facing frame tips, pinned crank, straight fork. No clue as to vintage.


----------



## Mondo

CrazyDave said:


> Not sure how far back this goes, but this looks like a good place to insert this. Very easy. Type in your #'s and presto, a date.
> http://schwinncruisers.com/serial-number.html



Not very accurate site. My 1983 Cruiser comes up as a 1958.


----------



## GTs58

Mondo said:


> Not very accurate site. My 1983 Cruiser comes up as a 1958.




If you take into account what it states underneath the box where you enter the serial number. And it should say "This tool sometimes works".

*Notes: This tool works for Schwinn bikes from 1948 to 1982. All serial number records before 1948 were lost in a factory fire. *

This is also very incorrect, actually it's completely false. Dumb informing the dumber. The dates associated to the serial numbers is the date the number was stamped on the bike's component prior to it being used to build a frame. 

*The serial number on a Schwinn frame will tell you the date that frame was manufactured. *


Jamie stamping the serial numbers on the head tubes and drilling the holes for the badges.


----------



## Mondo

GTs58 said:


> If you take into account what it states underneath the box where you enter the serial number. And it should say "This tool sometimes works".
> 
> *Notes: This tool works for Schwinn bikes from 1948 to 1982. All serial number records before 1948 were lost in a factory fire. *
> 
> This is also very incorrect, actually it's completely false. Dumb informing the dumber. The dates associated to the serial numbers is the date the number was stamped on the bike's component prior to it being used to build a frame.
> 
> *The serial number on a Schwinn frame will tell you the date that frame was manufactured. *
> 
> 
> Jamie stamping the serial numbers on the head tubes and drilling the holes for the badges.
> 
> View attachment 1152668
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1152666



Yes, this is true. 1948-1982. Before I learned how to read the serial number I had just input the sr# not realizing there is a difference if it is stamped on the head tube or the rear drop out. Mine is stamped on the head tube, if it was stamped at the rear drop out it would be a 1958.


----------



## GTs58

Mondo said:


> Yes, this is true. 1948-1982. Before I learned how to read the serial number I had just input the sr# not realizing there is a difference if it is stamped on the head tube or the rear drop out. Mine is stamped on the head tube, if it was stamped at the rear drop out it would be a 1958.




That would be wrong also. There are no 1958 SN's that would match a 1983 serial number no matter where it was stamped. Besides, that serial look up doesn't have the info for serials later than 1982 or the Schwinn lightweights that were built in different parts of the world.


----------



## Gary Eye

Gary Eye said:


> Dave,
> Schwinn New World, ser#C3700, rear facing frame tips, pinned crank, straight fork. No clue as to vintage.
> 
> View attachment 1123911
> 
> View attachment 1123912



It now looks like this...


----------



## GTs58

Gary Eye said:


> It now looks like this...View attachment 1152918





1939  Possible W1-R  ............................................... @Miq might be interested in seeing this one even though it's slightly modified.


----------



## Mondo

GTs58 said:


> That would be wrong also. There are no 1958 SN's that would match a 1983 serial number no matter where it was stamped. Besides, that serial look up doesn't have the info for serials later than 1982 or the Schwinn lightweights that were built in different parts of the world.



I didn’t say it matched, I was saying that when I entered my serial number into the bikehistory.com serial number lookup it came back as a 1958, which was incorrect.


----------



## Gary Eye

GTs58 said:


> 1939  Possible W1-R  ............................................... @Miq might be interested in seeing this one even though it's slightly modified.



It would have looked like this when new (ser# preceeds mine by 520 numbers)


----------



## Gary Eye

GTs58 said:


> 1939  Possible W1-R  ............................................... @Miq might be interested in seeing this one even though it's slightly modified.


----------



## Freqman1

This may help especially if you are looking to identify a prewar bike. V/r Shawn








						Schwinn -
					

Rather than replicate what can be found on the internet in a variety of places I’m just going to offer some prewar information along with some other observations to help locate and approximately date a bike. You will read in many places that no serial number lists exist prior to the fire at the...




					vintageamericanbicycles.com


----------



## Gary Eye

Any opinion on year and model ?


D10812.     Pinned 3pc crank.   Forward facing dropouts.


----------



## Freqman1

Gary Eye said:


> Any opinion on year and model ?View attachment 1197182
> D10812.     Pinned 3pc crank.   Forward facing dropouts.



A pic of the entire bike may be helpful as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## SLM

My husband picked up this Schwinn for $40 and 6 beer. I can’t fiquire out the build date ? It looks like B85456 , he says it’s R85456 (1955??)   It’s skip tooth/ sweet heart crank and old Schwinn badge.  Any thoughts on its age ?


----------



## ItIsWhatItIs

The SN being under the bottom bracket indicates it is '52 or earlier...so that would be a 'B', not an 'R'. That would put it in the range of the missing Schwinn serial numbers, probably a '46. The kickstand should taper...a feature on '46 and some '47s, from what I understand.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

SLM said:


> My husband picked up this Schwinn for $40 and 6 beer. I can’t fiquire out the build date ? It looks like B85456 , he says it’s R85456 (1955??)   It’s skip tooth/ sweet heart crank and old Schwinn badge.  Any thoughts on its age ?




they made that frame in '46, '47 and 48.   looks like the fenders have been changed. the seat is newer, sweetheart crank and badge probably came with it. 
it more than likely would have had a scalloped paint job like my avatar. Schwinn DX
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## GTs58

Looks like a B to me, so a 1946 with Shelby? fenders.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

40 bucks plus beer. what kind of beer?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

GTs58 said:


> Looks like a B to me, so a 1946 with Shelby? fenders.




I like those fenders. especially the bendy braces.

<<<<same frame here.  what year would an X be?


----------



## SLM

49autocycledeluxe said:


> 40 bucks plus beer. what kind of beer?



Problaby Labatts


----------



## GTs58

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I like those fenders. especially the bendy braces.
> 
> <<<<same frame here.  what year would an X be?
> 
> View attachment 1242494





I've seen quite a few X serial numbers but haven't been able to pin down the year for sure. It's one of those "just throw it in the pot" numbers that have shown up on a lot of Schwinns. In 1950 Schwinn threw some Z's in the pot just for fun. 1946 used three war time prefix letters along with A and B numbers. Some say C also but I'm guessing that's because they believed that the tapered stand was only used on the 46 models. So 1947 used the C and D numbers but the D numbers continued into August 1948. That leaves 1947 pretty short on cereal alpha bits. My study continues but at this time I think the Z numbers were used in 1947. If someone can prove or disprove that, I'd be happy to get more input on this.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

^^^^ I guess 46-47 or 48 will have to do .


----------



## SKPC

Looked thru this thread and it seems no one is interested in really old early Arnold Schwinn bikes/frames.
There are none posted here pre-20's yet so I will start one off not on any charts for grins. Much discourse about numbers so posting this will only help.   Just ignore the old Shelby crankset I put on this suspected AS early moto frame. 80mm vertical badge holes.
























Like this one that surfaced on the motobike revenge thread below.


----------



## KingSized HD

SKPC said:


> Looked thru this thread and it seems no one is interested in really old early Arnold Schwinn bikes/frames.
> There are none posted here pre-20's yet so I will start one off not on any charts for grins. Much discourse about numbers so posting this will only help.   Just ignore the old Shelby crankset I put on this suspected AS early moto frame. 80mm vertical badge holes.




You might try the "Schwinn pre war serial list" thread here: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/prewar-schwinn-serial-list.49379/page-5

(I wish it were a pinned, sticky thread)


----------



## CarlB

I'm  trying to find out more about a Schwinn Superior bike that's been sitting in my mom's basement for decades. She told me my dad purchased it second hand in the late 50's. It looks in pretty good condition. The serial number is T001432. I tried a lookup on a database for the year of manufacture but could not find a match. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Roger Henning

Postwar bike and one step below a Paramount.  A picture of the other side of the chain ring would tell more


----------



## CarlB

Roger Henning said:


> Postwar bike and one step below a Paramount.  A picture of the other side of the chain ring would tell more




Is this what you were requesting?


----------



## rennfaron

Late 40s/Early 50s design. Based on the serial, it should be a 1955 (seems pretty late). Saddle is swapped out for a cheap replacement (looks 60s). Everything else looks there (shifter might be updated but hard to tell - the white housing off the shifter is usually an updated replacement).

1951 Schwinn Brochure


----------



## CarlB

rennfaron said:


> 50s design. Based on the serial, it should be a 1955. Saddle is swapped out for a cheap replacement (looks 60s). Everything else looks there (shifter might be updated but hard to tell - the white housing off the shifter is usually an updated replacement).




That's interesting because I couldn't find that serial number anywhere. I read that records for Schwinn before August 1948 are not available because of a fire. Can you point me to where I can cross reference the serial number on this bike?
Thanks


----------



## rennfaron

Actually, I took another look. The 1955 date is wrong. I think it's 1949, which makes a lot more sense. 









						Schwinn Serial Numbers 1948-1951
					






					thecabe.com
				



*(1949)*
Date -------------- Serial #`s From ------------------ To
01/19 ------------------ T001000 ----- T001217 -(TDM)


----------



## GTs58

rennfaron said:


> Actually, I took another look. The 1955 date is wrong. I think it's 1949, which makes a lot more sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schwinn Serial Numbers 1948-1951
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thecabe.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(1949)*
> Date -------------- Serial #`s From ------------------ To
> 01/19 ------------------ T001000 ----- T001217 -(TDM)




That's the Tandem serial numbers. Is it possible that the pre stamped serial numbered BB shells for the Tandems were used on the Superiors? I believe this is the second or third one I've seen with the T00 serials and shell for a three piece crank.  

Here is the next recorded date for the Tandem serials and it seems that there is a stamping date missing that would include the number on this Superior. 
07/18/1950 ------------------ T002347 ----- T002490 -(TDM)  

@CarlB Is the rear hub a Sturmey Archer? If so there should be a date stamped on it. Can you also check the left rear drop out above the axle nut to see if there is possibly another serial number?


----------



## CarlB

GTs58 said:


> That's the Tandem serial numbers. Is it possible that the pre stamped serial numbered BB shells for the Tandems were used on the Superiors? I believe this is the second or third one I've seen with the T00 serials and shell for a three piece crank.
> 
> Here is the next recorded date for the Tandem serials and it seems that there is a stamping date missing that would include the number on this Superior.
> 07/18/1950 ------------------ T002347 ----- T002490 -(TDM)
> 
> @CarlB Is the rear hub a Sturmey Archer? If so there should be a date stamped on it. Can you also check the left rear drop out above the axle nut to see if there is possibly another serial number?




I will check that out this week and let you know.


----------



## GTs58

I just came across a Continental that also has a Tandem BB serial. The rear hub is said to be dated 1948 but this serial number wasn't stamped until sometime in 1949 or 1950. It also has the Clubman CM stamping!


----------



## CarlB

GTs58 said:


> That's the Tandem serial numbers. Is it possible that the pre stamped serial numbered BB shells for the Tandems were used on the Superiors? I believe this is the second or third one I've seen with the T00 serials and shell for a three piece crank.
> 
> Here is the next recorded date for the Tandem serials and it seems that there is a stamping date missing that would include the number on this Superior.
> 07/18/1950 ------------------ T002347 ----- T002490 -(TDM)
> 
> @CarlB Is the rear hub a Sturmey Archer? If so there should be a date stamped on it. Can you also check the left rear drop out above the axle nut to see if there is possibly another serial number?




Yes the rear hub is a Sturmey Archer made in Switzerland but there is no date on it. There is a serial number on the left rear drop out, the numbers are 9180.


----------



## Goodday

Here is a serial number off a 1919/20 Schwinn truss arch bar, crank dated 19,  S#  86 26 20


----------



## GTs58

@CarlB  That number on the drop out is a part number. Interesting that they were stamping part #'s on these that early. There was a time that the SA hubs were not dated and @SirMike1983 knows when that was. I'm thinking pre war and into (46) but not certain. I've seen 47 and later dates though. These bottom bracket shells that were stamped with the Tandem serial numbers has me somewhat baffled. I suppose the dated SA hubs could have been used on frames that were a few years later so dating a bike with the hub date alone isn't going to be that accurate. The very early post war Tandems did not use the T00 serials and the post fire SN records start in mid August 1948. There is no recorded serial stamping date for the numbers around your stamping time so the bike can't be a 1948 or earlier model and your SN was stamped sometime after 1/19/49 where the stamping stopped at # T001217.


----------



## gms0707

This is a picture of my Dad's Superior when he lived in LA from 1945 to 1949. It does not look like there were any decals on it. I would not be surprised if he got it secondhand. In the 1960s the seat stay broke loose and Schwinn repaired it and repainted a nice blue. About 1968 a Schwinn Varsity that was bought for my Christmas was in a fire. I found out 30 years later he used his Superior to practice painting before repainting my Varsity for Christmas. Now the Superior is an ugly brown. The original picture looks like a single freewheel with f/r hand brakes. Now it has a 3 sprocket freewheel with Huret shifter.
Serial number K3802. Can you help me pin down the year?
There is also a star next to SN. What does that mean?


----------



## GTs58

gms0707 said:


> This is a picture of my Dad's Superior when he lived in LA from 1945 to 1949. It does not look like there were any decals on it. I would not be surprised if he got it secondhand. In the 1960s the seat stay broke loose and Schwinn repaired it and repainted a nice blue. About 1968 a Schwinn Varsity that was bought for my Christmas was in a fire. I found out 30 years later he used his Superior to practice painting before repainting my Varsity for Christmas. Now the Superior is an ugly brown. The original picture looks like a single freewheel with f/r hand brakes. Now it has a 3 sprocket freewheel with Huret shifter.
> Serial number K3802. Can you help me pin down the year?
> There is also a star next to SN. What does that mean?View attachment 1266178View attachment 1266179View attachment 1266182




Can you repost all this in a new thread in the Schwinn Lightweight section? Something doesn't add up here and more members will take a look at a thread in that section and will be able to discuss the details on your bike.
Here's the section........  https://thecabe.com/forum/index/lightweight-schwinn-bicycles.56/


----------



## GTs58

I'm going to repost some information that @HUFFMANBILL posted in the War Time New World thread, and hopefully with his approval. The information he posted should shed some light on figuring out when your supposed 1946 Schwinn was made. The early post war bikes are usually all considered 1946 models, but the ones with the prewar and war time alpha very well could have been produced in 1945 or late 1944. I'll also add the info that @Obi-Wan Schwinnobi  contributed at the beginning of this thread. 






The serials starting with the letter K might also be included in the earlier production prior to 1946.


----------



## Justinian

Hello,
   New to the Cabe, looking for an old Excelsior serial number to help identify what looks to be a pre-war B 3 ladies bike.
ZOxxxxx, 37' or most likely 38' after reading earlier in thread,  if you need more info or complete number, lemme know, Thanks.


----------



## Tikibar

Justinian said:


> Hello,
> New to the Cabe, looking for an old Excelsior serial number to help identify what looks to be a pre-war B 3 ladies bike.
> ZOxxxxx, 37' or most likely 38' after reading earlier in thread,  if you need more info or complete number, lemme know, Thanks.




Welcome to the Cabe! If you have a photo of your Excelsior ladies bike, posting it here might help date it.

Here is my Excelsior ladies bike with a serial number not far from yours, Y85811. I'm thinking 1938?


----------



## Justinian

Here's a couple.


----------



## jesus

Aerostrut said:


> I have a post war I frame.  Here's a pic.  Gary
> View attachment 583138



Any other pic of 1946 only parts


----------



## BigWaveDave

I have a I serial number cantilever if you want some pictures of the frame


----------



## Rivnut

Opps. Wrong thread. My bad


----------



## Whynot

GTs58 said:


> Yes and no. The first year that I see any recordings for the Tandem is 1949...... 01/19 ------------------ T001000 ----- T001217 -(TDM)
> The Tandem's SN always started with the T00 during the years the T&C was available and the number was stamped on the rear bottom bracket. I believe after the T&C was discontinued the numbers went to the standard SN recordings and were then stamped on the left rear dropout, and this was sometime in the early 60's. The last entry for the Tandems that I can see was 07/24/1950 ------------------ T002663 ----- T003035 -(TDM)



I have a Town and Country tandem SN T005288, not listed on the SN list, like you posted Too3035 TDM is the last one on the list. Any guess on when the frame I have was built? I'm guessing '51 or '52.


----------



## GTs58

Whynot said:


> I have a Town and Country tandem SN T005288, not listed on the SN list, like you posted Too3035 TDM is the last one on the list. Any guess on when the frame I have was built? I'm guessing '51 or '52.
> 
> View attachment 1453721




My guess is that was one of the last ones built in 1963. Is that a Wald chain ring I'm looking at?


----------



## Whynot

GTs58 said:


> My guess is that was one of the last ones built in 1963. Is that a Wald chain ring I'm looking at?



Thanks for the info, definitely think it's a '63, has the chrome fenders. I haven't checked the make of the drum brakes. Please excuse my ignorance, but I don't know what a chain ring is. Here's a pic of the back sprocket and the other side, but the chain guard is mostly in the way.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

that's a lot of pages. is there a list somewhere of the accepted truth? one prewar list ended before this number came up ..


----------



## Archie Sturmer

49autocycledeluxe said:


> that's *a lot* of pages
> is there a list _somewhere_



Perhaps if “_One day, there was a fire_” the number of pages and posts might both be reduced(?).

[*Joe* *Kidd* (1972), Luis Chama (John Saxon) reference].


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

Archie Sturmer said:


> Perhaps if “_there was a fire_” the number of pages and posts might both be reduced(?).
> 
> Joe Kidd, John Saxon reference].



uh... if there was not a fire we would not be in this mess.


----------



## Lookn4bikes

So is this a 38 build as an earlier posting of numbers suggests?


----------



## GTs58

Lookn4bikes said:


> So is this a 38 build as an earlier posting of numbers suggests? View attachment 1476257
> 
> View attachment 1476258




I believe it's a 1939 stamping.


----------



## GTs58

49autocycledeluxe said:


> that's a lot of pages. is there a list somewhere of the accepted truth? one prewar list ended before this number came up ..
> 
> View attachment 1476053
> 
> View attachment 1476054




There's a list near the bottom of page two that many say is flawed. The I serials are correct and during the time these I serials were used Schwinn began Electro-forging the BB shells. So some have the weld slag and some don't. The numbers were machine stamped and most likely in sequential order but they were not used to build a frame in numerical sequence. Yours is a fairly low number and it's EF where some with higher numbers are not.


----------



## Miler59

Pretty sure that the serial number list is incorrect for January  1953 H models. the H numbers start out with
H60001. The other letters start from 0. for  Example G00001.  MY BFG schwinn has H13010 on the left rear kick out.
Best I can tell the chart is wrong or the bike was not built in Chicago? Anybody else have a bike in this serial serial number range?
I am thinking the 6 was an error and should have been a 0.


----------



## GTs58

Miler59 said:


> Pretty sure that the serial number list is incorrect for January  1953 H models. the H numbers start out with
> H60001. The other letters start from 0. for  Example G00001.  MY BFG schwinn has H13010 on the left rear kick out.
> Best I can tell the chart is wrong or the bike was not built in Chicago? Anybody else have a bike in this serial serial number range?
> I am thinking the 6 was an error and should have been a 0.




Yup, there was a type error and it's not the only one. I've come across quite a few errors on the list over the years and have pointed some of them out in various threads on this site. I'm sure it was a pain staking task typing up that list so that it could be uploaded to the internet.


----------



## atilly

I have a Schwinn Racer stamped with SN W94201, yet this chart shows the 1956 SNs reaching as far as late June with W93942. (but not as far as W94201)

For all you _Numberphiles_, is this a 1956 racer? (assuming that the last of June production numbers did not make the list)
  -or-
Is this another example of a mistake and this SN belongs in another year? (any guesses what year?)

More clues: 

SA hub shows 56   10 
Frame has an Aluminum winged head badge.
Bolt-on kickstand, not built-in.
Top-Hat decal on the seat tube.
Downtube Schwinn logo is non-script.
Any input is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## rennfaron

Looks ‘56. Frames usually have a date that precedes the hub date by a couple/few months. That’s the speedy S_chwinn_ decal on the down tube which is consistent with that time period. It would be the aluminum winged badge for that period. First year for racer is ‘55 and those are pretty hard to find. Looks complete and in nice shape. Somewhat less common for a three SA shifter setup on a ladies racer because coaster brakes turn up more.


----------



## atilly

rennfaron said:


> Looks ‘56. Frames usually have a date that precedes the hub date by a couple/few months. That’s the speedy S_chwinn_ decal on the down tube which is consistent with that time period. It would be the aluminum winged badge for that period. First year for racer is ‘55 and those are pretty hard to find. Looks complete and in nice shape. Somewhat less common for a three SA shifter setup on a ladies racer because coaster brakes turn up more.



Thank you. I learned the name of several things which will help me use correct terms. Without knowing "speedy Schwinn decal" I'd be stuck trying to describe an animal that "eats bark and pretends he is a pincushion" instead of looking for a *Porcupine*. Also I appreciate the confirmation it looks like a '56 without confirming with a SN. I have a hunch that vintage ladies bikes in nice shape are more common these days because ladies did not abuse them.

I hope to give this to my sister, she was hit by a car and is just able to ride again.


----------



## Fachino1

I have a Schwinn Sprint about an 80's year but not sure when I look it up it comes up 1956 I added a pic can some one please help


----------



## GTs58

Check out the head badge for a small four digit stamping. That will give you the day of the year and the last digit of the year it was built. If a Taiwan build, check out the right rear drop out for a G + a 4 number stamping. That's the month and year the frame was made.


----------



## Fachino1

GTs58 said:


> Check out the head badge for a small four digit stamping. That will give you the day of the year and the last digit of the year it was built. If a Taiwan build, check out the right rear drop out for a G + a 4 number stamping. That's the month and year the frame was made.



Thank You Very much


----------



## Archie Sturmer

SKPC said:


> Looked thru this thread and it seems no one is interested in *really* *old* *early* Arnold & Schwinn bikes or frames.
> There are none posted here *pre—20's* yet so I will start one off not on any charts for grins. Much discourse about numbers so posting this will only help.



Perhaps a separate “*Pre-1933 A&S Serial Numbers—Only* (no letters)” thread with pictures, and estimated years, might be in order for the “Antique Bicycles Pre-1933” forum.
[Taking some liberty with the 1935-thing].

The various Mead Chicago family of bikes or frames, only—if _presumed_* likely to be pre-1930’s A&S-built can be welcomed in such a thread.
ToC bikes— maybe some of those ancient bikes might be okay too, only—if A&S-built, just to be more inclusive.


49autocycledeluxe said:


> that's a lot of pages. is there a list



Interesting that this thread was not started until 2014.


----------



## dasberger

Archie Sturmer said:


> Perhaps a separate “*Pre-1933 A&S Serial Numbers—Only* (no letters)” thread with pictures, and estimated years, might be in order for the “Antique Bicycles Pre-1933” forum.
> [Taking some liberty with the 1935-thing].
> 
> The various Mead Chicago family of bicycle frames, _presumed_* to pre-1930’s A&S-built might also be welcomed in such a thread.  ToC bikes— maybe some of those too might be okay, if A&S-built, just to be more inclusive.
> 
> Interesting that this thread was not started until 2014.



Yes...  Let's do it.  Be nice to include any marketing/catalogs/spec sheets, etc. from the period as well.


----------



## SKPC

Yes, it should be informative!☝️


----------



## jesus

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> 1946 series Hxxxxx Ixxxxx Jxxxxx  A0xxxx (small type face) Bxxxxx
> Cxxxxx (low number)
> 
> Cxxxxx is probably a cusp number between 46 and 47. More on the 47 side.
> 
> 
> 
> 1947 series Cxxxxx/Dxxxxx
> 
> 1948  series Dxxxxx ect...
> 
> Identifying features:
> 
> Skinny drop outs (1946)
> Razor edge fenders
> Shortie rear fender(early 1946 rare)
> light cover has deep rear screw hole
> Raised or de bossed style AS clamp(rare)
> Non scripted light lens
> Tapered pencil kick stand
> Canti frames have more of a hump to the top tube. (Early)
> Straight bars ie "fat bars"  have same dia bottom tubing. (This feature also was found on later years and is not solely indicative of a 1946)
> Rack clamp is a one piece flat band aid shaped plate.
> Rear top stay fender bracket is sometimes tubular on early frames. (I've only seen this on dx models). My 46 rear fender stay mount is taller and more boxy then late 40s 50s style.
> Early 46 tanks have been seen with tapped brackets ie left over snap style prewar tanks.
> Big outtie delta horn button and tank hole (prewar size).
> Chain guard front frame mount tab is thinner with bigger hole.
> Grips will be oval with one tail coming off N without double back crossover(late prewar style)
> Rear chevron will be shorter on 46.
> Drop center rims or sometimes Lobdell flat profile rims.
> 1946 bikes have been found with 1941 stamped dogleg cranks
> skinny truss rods.
> Springer pivot bolt rumored to be chrome on early 46?
> Pivot clip was prewar style half clip.(early)
> Springer fenders sported diamond and tombstone reinforcement tabs
> Granted stuff got replaced or got carried over ie pencil stand.
> Note; (A) serial started again in 51 but in regular larger print.
> What I have gathered doing research and asking experts is that the I J and K serials would have been left over prewar BB shells and or frames that had already been stamped prior.  A being the first true postwar serial.  Hope this helps. Pm me if you have any further questions or would like to add something to the list.  Thank you



What year would you say 
when it comes to  small letters R and X


----------



## Rogeezzy1

Dave Stromberger said:


> If someone wants to add information for serial number prior to 1948, please post that here.
> 
> Please don't reply with discussion beyond that.. I want to keep this thread strictly related to serial number ID.
> 
> Thanks,
> DS






Dave Stromberger said:


> If someone wants to add information for serial number prior to 1948, please post that here.
> 
> Please don't reply with discussion beyond that.. I want to keep this thread strictly related to serial number ID.
> 
> Thanks,
> DS



Good afternoon, I'm new to this forum and don't know much or have any knowledge about bikes or Schwinn in general. I know you said not to post here but I can't seem to get any help on a s/n of an old Schwinn my grandma left me if you or someone can please help me. The number is (678279) I know there should be some kind of lettering in the beginning but there isn't. Thank you in advance


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Rogeezzy1 said:


> Good afternoon, I'm new to this forum and don't know much or have any knowledge about bikes or Schwinn in general. I know you said not to post here but I can't seem to get any help on a s/n of an old Schwinn my grandma left me if you or someone can please help me. The number is (678279) I know there should be some kind of lettering in the beginning but there isn't. Thank you in advance
> 
> View attachment 1566813
> 
> View attachment 1566814



It is later then'75 , there should be a date code stamped on the crank. You would need to remove the crank to view it. There is no serial number  reference  for the Pixie


----------



## Rogeezzy1

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> It is later then'75 , there should be a date code stamped on the crank. You would need to remove the crank to view it. There is no serial number  reference  for the Pixie



The crank? I'm sorry is that the disc part?


----------



## GTs58

Rogeezzy1 said:


> The crank? I'm sorry is that the disc part?




The crank is the part that the pedals are attached to. If that's a 1976 or later there will be a four digit stamping on the Schwinn badge at the front of the bike, stamped next to the letter I. It will give you the day and last digit of the year the bike was built. DDDY.


----------



## Rogeezzy1

GTs58 said:


> The crank is the part that the pedals are attached to. If that's a 1976 or later there will be a four digit stamping on the Schwinn badge at the front of the bike, stamped next to the letter I. It will give you the day and last digit of the year the bike was built. DDDY.



It doesn't have anything where I looked. In the front it has 2436 bit no letters


----------



## GTs58

Rogeezzy1 said:


> It doesn't have anything where I looked. In the front it has *2436* bit no letters




No letters on the head badge stamping.  243rd Day of 1976 the bike was put in a shipping box.


----------



## Rogeezzy1

GTs58 said:


> No letters on the head badge stamping.  243rd Day of 1976 the bike was put in a shipping box.



What does that mean?


----------



## Rogeezzy1

Rogeezzy1 said:


> What does that mean?



Soo it's a 1970s ?


----------



## GTs58

Rogeezzy1 said:


> What does that mean?






GTs58 said:


> The crank is the part that the pedals are attached to. If that's a 1976 or later there will be a four digit stamping on the Schwinn badge at the front of the bike, stamped next to the letter I. *It will give you the day and last digit of the year the bike was built. *DDDY.


----------



## bloo

Rogeezzy1 said:


> What does that mean?




August 30, 1976.

The days are numbered from 1 through 365 in a normal year and 1 through 366 in a leap year. It's called a "Julian Calendar" or "Julian Day Table" in manufacturing, but then there is also a historical calender form called a "Julian Calendar" that won't help you, as well a "Julian Day" used in astronomy. They're all different things making this not an obvious Google.

1976 was a leap year.

Leap Years Here: https://pages.mtu.edu/~gbluth/Teaching/julian.leap.html

Normal Years Here: https://pages.mtu.edu/~gbluth/Teaching/julian.noleap.html


----------



## mrg

Pretty simple, 1976 model!


----------



## SuperMirage

I have what I believe is a Schwinn New World 194(?)x bicycle that I delivered newspapers on as a boy ~45 years ago after my parents purchased it from a neighborhood yard sale. In doing some research, what is a little different about this bicycle are the gears and the "CORNELL" on the rear fender. 
Serial Number: D73017.


----------



## GTs58

SuperMirage said:


> I have what I believe is a Schwinn New World 194(?)x bicycle that I delivered newspapers on as a boy ~45 years ago after my parents purchased it from a neighborhood yard sale. In doing some research, what is a little different about this bicycle are the gears and the "CORNELL" on the rear fender.
> Serial Number: D73017.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1575254View attachment 1575261
> 
> View attachment 1575257View attachment 1575258View attachment 1575259
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1575260View attachment 1575262




Your work bike is a 1940 New World.


----------



## Kickstand3

Thought s 
On year
Found both these cranks where I found this ride


----------



## Raiders7566

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> 1946 series Hxxxxx Ixxxxx Jxxxxx  A0xxxx (small type face) Bxxxxx
> Cxxxxx (low number)
> 
> Cxxxxx is probably a cusp number between 46 and 47. More on the 47 side.
> 
> 
> 
> 1947 series Cxxxxx/Dxxxxx
> 
> 1948  series Dxxxxx ect...
> 
> Identifying features:
> 
> Skinny drop outs (1946)
> Razor edge fenders
> Shortie rear fender(early 1946 rare)
> light cover has deep rear screw hole
> Raised or de bossed style AS clamp(rare)
> Non scripted light lens
> Tapered pencil kick stand
> Canti frames have more of a hump to the top tube. (Early)
> Straight bars ie "fat bars"  have same dia bottom tubing. (This feature also was found on later years and is not solely indicative of a 1946)
> Rack clamp is a one piece flat band aid shaped plate.
> Rear top stay fender bracket is sometimes tubular on early frames. (I've only seen this on dx models). My 46 rear fender stay mount is taller and more boxy then late 40s 50s style.
> Early 46 tanks have been seen with tapped brackets ie left over snap style prewar tanks.
> Big outtie delta horn button and tank hole (prewar size).
> Chain guard front frame mount tab is thinner with bigger hole.
> Grips will be oval with one tail coming off N without double back crossover(late prewar style)
> Rear chevron will be shorter on 46.
> Drop center rims or sometimes Lobdell flat profile rims.
> 1946 bikes have been found with 1941 stamped dogleg cranks
> skinny truss rods.
> Springer pivot bolt rumored to be chrome on early 46?
> Pivot clip was prewar style half clip.(early)
> Springer fenders sported diamond and tombstone reinforcement tabs
> Granted stuff got replaced or got carried over ie pencil stand.
> Note; (A) serial started again in 51 but in regular larger print.
> What I have gathered doing research and asking experts is that the I J and K serials would have been left over prewar BB shells and or frames that had already been stamped prior.  A being the first true postwar serial.  Hope this helps. Pm me if you have any further questions or would like to add something to the list.  Thank you



I just found a Arnold schwinn balloon tire bicycle I cant fUK and any information about it serial numbers start with an I HAS THE WORLD BADGE just dont know where to look if anyone's wants pictures let me know thanks


----------



## bloo

Post pictures and we can make a good guess..... post a pic of the serial number too.


----------



## oimakoi

Recently got this dx yesterday. Bottom bracket serial starts with an R.
R56228 or R66228 or R86228
What year might this be?
Here’s my post yesterday https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/crusty-dx-freshly-picked.211821/


----------



## GTs58

49autocycledeluxe said:


> that's a lot of pages. is there a list somewhere of the accepted truth? one prewar list ended before this number came up ..
> 
> View attachment 1476053
> 
> View attachment 1476054




No picture of the seat post clamp. Is it welded on, I have to assume so? The I series is 1942 and believe it or not, Schwinn started the electo-forging of the BB shells with the 1942 I series numbers. This is the first non-lightweight that I've seen with that detail! And a low SN, most of the New Worlds that had the EF shell had a 30000 number.


----------



## ADKBIKES

handy card


----------



## GTs58

ADKBIKES said:


> handy card
> 
> View attachment 1695715



Those are the really easy years to figure out. I can calculate a serial by counting fingers and saying the alphabet. 🙃


----------



## mrg

ADKBIKES said:


> handy card
> 
> View attachment 1695715



The way that card is laid out makes it look way more complected than it is ( why list one month for each yr? ), other cards are much easier to understand! and as far as I know the ser# moved from the rear dropout to the head tube 69/70 on most models.


----------



## tophook1

Dave Stromberger said:


> 1948-1951
> 
> 1952-1969
> 
> 1970-1982



Need help, I have a schwinn cycletruck serial number # K02110 that is under the crank. But on the the serial chart it's listed as 1953. Shouldn't the serial numbers be on the rear left side of the rear wheel? My uncle told me he purchased it in 1948 for his grocery store.,thxs Bobby


----------



## GTs58

tophook1 said:


> Need help, I have a schwinn cycletruck serial number # K02110 that is under the crank. But on the the serial chart it's listed as 1953. Shouldn't the serial numbers be on the rear left side of the rear wheel? My uncle told me he purchased it in 1948 for his grocery store.,thxs Bobby



Can you tell us if it’s a pre-war rear fork end or a drop out fork end? A picture or two would be great.


----------



## Kickstand3

Here’s one I antically thought it was a 40 / 41 . Cause frame bumpers and curved down tube . Also found with matching USA brick tires though that was a 41 thing. Your thoughts would be much appreciated


----------



## tryder

1941 date code list posted earlier in this thread confirms.


----------



## tryder

1935. I3011





Green in '35?  Apparently so.


----------



## tryder




----------



## Goodday

The crank dated 19 on truss Schwinn, but know could be off year etc, my 39 Monark dogleg bent crank was dated 36, anyways pic of # off 19 Schwinn


----------



## Goodday

Goodday said:


> The crank dated 19 on truss Schwinn, but know could be off year etc, my 39 Monark dogleg bent crank was dated 36, anyways pic of # off 19 Schwinn, this was bright yellow underneath (everything) painted black
> 
> View attachment 1720867


----------



## ALBreeze

Freqman1 said:


> I'm
> 
> 
> I wouldn't take this list as the gospel. My B10E has a serial of 15778 and the '40 BFG I just bought has a serial of E95177 and the original Morrow dated hub puts it at 4th Qtr 1940. The bike may have been sold as a '41 model though? V/r Shawn



V/r Shawn, trying to identify this B1 what year do you consider yours. Can not pull the crank, not a dog leg looks like a new Schwinn crank.


----------



## GTs58

ALBreeze said:


> V/r Shawn, trying to identify this B1 what year do you consider yours. Can not pull the crank, not a dog leg looks like a new Schwinn crank.
> 
> View attachment 1728533
> 
> View attachment 1728535




Strange, the last two digits were double struck, and it has a leading #1 verses the letter. I'm going to presume this is tween piece, somewhere between 1934 and 1935. It doesn't have the 6 digits and it doesn't have a preceding letter. Schwinn may have started out their new serials in 1935 with just 5 digits and soon after dropped that number 1 and replaced it with a letter and 4 numbers. Hopefully someone can verify or dispute this theory.


----------



## ALBreeze

Yes I heard 1935 was all numbers. Maybe just in the beginning of 1935.


----------



## Freqman1

ALBreeze said:


> Yes I heard 1935 was all numbers. Maybe just in the beginning of 1935.



1935 starts with a letter.









						Schwinn -
					

Rather than replicate what can be found on the internet in a variety of places I’m just going to offer some prewar information along with some other observations to help locate and approximately date a bike. You will read in many places that no serial number lists exist prior to the fire at the...




					vintageamericanbicycles.com


----------



## plotch

I've a Schwinn Racer serial number AD15204. Any information about it?


----------



## Roger Henning

1968 build.  Roger


----------



## ALBreeze

GTs58 said:


> Strange, the last two digits were double struck, and it has a leading #1 verses the letter. I'm going to presume this is tween piece, somewhere between 1934 and 1935. It doesn't have the 6 digits and it doesn't have a preceding letter. Schwinn may have started out their new serials in 1935 with just 5 digits and soon after dropped that number 1 and replaced it with a letter and 4 numbers. Hopefully someone can verify or dispute this theory.



Here is the rear Morrow hub dated D1 1934.


----------



## Kickstand3

Here’s one I could use a little help with


----------

